# Spring has Sprung...... Driveler #167.......



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

NIc, take a strap to Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey yall


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good one Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey yall


where you been hiding?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good one Keebs!


thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> where you been hiding?
> 
> thanks!



And as you can see by my nanners, feeling betta and betta eryday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

whats that bout your nanners again?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> where you been hiding?op



Just one thread up mostly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Just one thread up mostly.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful day in the neighborhood peeps


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)

I found a picture of quack as a youngin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


>



OH MY that brought back memories. 
I lost my little toddler  in a store one time. NOT FUNNY.
Found him rubbing his hand up and down a lady manikins leg that was wearing panty hose.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Kinda figured quack would be more focused on the ones in teh ladies undergarment section


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And as you can see by my nanners, feeling betta and betta eryday.





Nitram4891 said:


> Just one thread up mostly.





slip said:


> Beautiful day in the neighborhood peeps


yeah it is........... for now...... more rain on da way........... how's that sleeve coming?


Nitram4891 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH MY that brought back memories.
> I lost my little toddler  in a store one time. NOT FUNNY.
> Found him rubbing his hand up and down a lady manikins leg that was wearing panty hose.


LilD liked to hide INSIDE the rack of clothes.......... drove me nuts!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda figured quack would be more focused on the ones in teh ladies undergarment section


he was........ heck, still is!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

My first gun I ever purchased.  Cut grass all summer to save up and buy a shotgun to shoot doves with. 870 Wingmaster.  30" with a full choke.  Not so great for birds in early season but late season high birds, it'll reach out and touchem.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

purty gun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

dats my baby


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

That gun will be MIGHTY special to that youngin one day


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

first post in herra.........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> first post in herra.........


make sure it isn't your last.............. Nic ain't in such a good mood today........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like Quack's thread about ODR done got deleted.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> That gun will be MIGHTY special to that youngin one day



Actually had to sell it one time when times were tough.  I was outta work for 3 months and needed the money.  I told they guy i sold it to that if he ever sold it i wanted it back.  FOR SURE will be going to the boy when he gets older.  RARELY gets used anymore. 
Fun to shoot skeet with.  If you hit em, its nothing but powder


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Actually had to sell it one time when times were tough.  I was outta work for 3 months and needed the money.  I told they guy i sold it to that if he ever sold it i wanted it back.  FOR SURE will be going to the boy when he gets older.  RARELY gets used anymore.
> Fun to shoot skeet with.  If you hit em, its nothing but powder



Glad you got it back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

mud?


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah it is........... for now...... more rain on da way........... how's that sleeve coming?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it looks like a threat of rain outside.

Its sore and still bleeding a little, feels like sunburn. But looks great. It'll look much better in a week or so when the redness goes away too.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

missed it.

Post up a pic Slip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Martin, you ain't right..



Louie that ole 870 gotz some purty wood on it !!



Whole right sight of my face is numb, I can't even feel my nose.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Martin, you ain't right..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics please. And smile real pretty for the camera.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> make sure it isn't your last.............. Nic ain't in such a good mood today........



I usually lay low when Nic is in a bad mood......no need to bring unnecessary attention to ones self


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Martin, you ain't right..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fingers must be numb too..........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

burn......goot one Durt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics please. And smile real pretty for the camera.





Not funny, went by to check on Dawn at work, she said it looked like I had a stroke when I was tawkin to her..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> fingers must be numb too..........






I WAS gonna see ifn you wanted to go fishin tomorrow at the plantation . .


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I WAS gonna see ifn you wanted to go fishin tomorrow at the plantation . .



....sorry Quack, I was just kidding ole buddy....


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

My pics don't do it very much justice at all. And I didn't get a pic of the back fin area. Once its done healing they want me to come back for more professional type pics. The darkness on the koi will fade some as it heals and all the of the redness expect for the cherry blossoms will go away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> ....sorry Quack, I was just kidding ole buddy....





Tomorrow afternoon ???   





Closed the deal on the MP 1522 !!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tomorrow afternoon ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cant go.....my best bud's mom passed away and I'm going to the funeral home tomorrow afternoon.....preciate the invite though


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

dang slip.......looks cool but that's got to hurt...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

My new toy . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> My pics don't do it very much justice at all. And I didn't get a pic of the back fin area. Once its done healing they want me to come back for more professional type pics. The darkness on the koi will fade some as it heals and all the of the redness expect for the cherry blossoms will go away.



  Did they do it all in one sitting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Just tried to spit and hung a lugy on my chin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Slip gonna work at the Fair . .


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> dang slip.......looks cool but that's got to hurt...


It did, and still does. Been swelled up and drippin blood since about 2 hours into it. Just part of earning the right to wear it.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did they do it all in one sitting?



Yep, took about 7 hours minus a few smoke breaks.
Its from just below my wrist to my elbow, when I get the time and money we're going to continue it from my elbow to the top of my shoulder with a crane on the outside of my shoulder and a oni mask on the inside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Slip, I aint a huge fan of tats and even I think that looks good!
durt= skeered of nic.... ya sissy man..
quack just claim it was hair gel...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, and slips clock is just as wrong as the forum clock.  I bet he was the cause of the clock issues...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Slip, just curious.  Does the tat have any sentimental value or just something you wanted?


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My new toy . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 830005


 .22?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tried to spit and hung a lugy on my chin.


Always knew you were the talented type...


Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip gonna work at the Fair . .


They have male strippers at fairs now?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slip, I aint a huge fan of tats and even I think that looks good!
> durt= skeered of nic.... ya sissy man..
> quack just claim it was hair gel...



Thank ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

a twofer for slip. 0fer for hdm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> It did, and still does. Been swelled up and drippin blood since about 2 hours into it. Just part of earning the right to wear it.
> 
> 
> Yep, took about 7 hours minus a few smoke breaks.
> Its from just below my wrist to my elbow, when I get the time and money we're going to continue it from my elbow to the top of my shoulder with a crane on the outside of my shoulder and a oni mask on the inside.



I bet that cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> .22?
> 
> Always knew you were the talented type...
> 
> ...





Yep .22 !!


Digging the artwork !!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Did ya eat at the Waffle House, Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya eat at the Waffle House, Quack?





Naw, messed around and was running late to the dentist.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

you should go try to eat it now quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Headed to town today, saw this BIG cloud of dust cross the road and thought someone was bushhawgin, or plowing, it was POLLEN !!


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should go try to eat it now quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should go try to eat it now quack





Can't, still sloberin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should go try to eat it now quack



That's just cruel.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's just cruel.





He should post pics


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> My pics don't do it very much justice at all. And I didn't get a pic of the back fin area. Once its done healing they want me to come back for more professional type pics. The darkness on the koi will fade some as it heals and all the of the redness expect for the cherry blossoms will go away.


Nice!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My new toy . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 830005


that's nice too, to, two!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Quack=having dranky drank wiff straw. 
Half dranky drank=flowing out one side of his mouf.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, and slips clock is just as wrong as the forum clock.  I bet he was the cause of the clock issues...


Pics were taken last night when I got home and out of the shower.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Slip, just curious.  Does the tat have any sentimental value or just something you wanted?



Lots of sentimental value once the sleeve is completed and the crane and oni mask are added. Japanese is one of those things where every color means something, the direction the oni mask is facing means something, etc etc. everything stands for something so a lot of research has to been done for it to be done right and not a just a "cookie cutter" tattoo off the wall in a shop.

I know koi are common and probably on the wall of every tattoo shop, but it holds meaning in the sleeve more so than just looking cool. Once I get it all done ill explain what everything means. I've put months of planning and designing into this though, not just a "out of the book" type deal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=having dranky drank wiff straw.
> Half dranky drank=flowing out one side of his mouf.





Had to change shirts when I got home, done dribbled H20 on my shirt and my boots.

Wifey making fun of me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> Pics were taken last night when I got home and out of the shower.
> 
> 
> Lots of sentimental value once the sleeve is completed and the crane and oni mask are added. Japanese is one of those things where every color means something, the direction the oni mask is facing means something, etc etc. everything stands for something so a lot of research has to been done for it to be done right and not a just a "cookie cutter" tattoo off the wall in a shop.
> ...






Slip = deep thanker


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet that cost a pretty penny.


$900 including a $100 tip. Looking at atleast that much more to finish it... But its an investment ill carry until I die. Cant be stolen or lost.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep .22 !!
> 
> 
> Digging the artwork !!


Thanks bro.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to town today, saw this BIG cloud of dust cross the road and thought someone was bushhawgin, or plowing, it was POLLEN !!


My car is mostly yellow with a little black under it now.


Keebs said:


> Nice!
> 
> that's nice too, to, two!



Thanks Momma hen.


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> Pics were taken last night when I got home and out of the shower.
> 
> 
> Lots of sentimental value once the sleeve is completed and the crane and oni mask are added. Japanese is one of those things where every color means something, the direction the oni mask is facing means something, etc etc. everything stands for something so a lot of research has to been done for it to be done right and not a just a "cookie cutter" tattoo off the wall in a shop.
> ...



dang.....didn't know tattoos could be so complex


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> dang.....didn't know tattoos could be so complex



Most of em the younguns are getting aren't. And you can sure tell it. 
 to you Slip.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> Pics were taken last night when I got home and out of the shower.
> 
> 
> Lots of sentimental value once the sleeve is completed and the crane and oni mask are added. Japanese is one of those things where every color means something, the direction the oni mask is facing means something, etc etc. everything stands for something so a lot of research has to been done for it to be done right and not a just a "cookie cutter" tattoo off the wall in a shop.
> ...


for sure not something you seen and said, " I want that"


rydert said:


> dang.....didn't know tattoos could be so complex



Not all of them are.. infact most prolly arent


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

The legend with the koi swimming up stream of the "Yellow river"  is that the river is controlled by demons making it as hard as possible on the koi, but once it reaches the top it transforms into the dragon. Not all koi make it. (Real condensed nut-shell version I guess) Koi are courageous and show no fear, if you put one on a chopping board still alive it wont flop and dies with honor. (According to legend, never tried it personally )

If the koi is swimming down steam its already made its way through and should show some dragon characteristics likes its transforming. Mine is going up stream because the way I see it is the battle doesn't end until we die.

The crane represents (Nut shell version again, copy/pasted to save time) a messenger of the gods to humans and was said to carry souls to the Western Paradise at death. It represents long life, immortality, good fortune, happiness, and vigilance. That's why its going on the outside of my shoulder.

The oni mask represents basic negative human emotions, what we cant get away from and what makes us human. Its going on the inside of my arm because we all try to "hide" that part of our self's, but its still there.

I still have to work on the detailed bits of meaning, color etc etc. but that's the real short version. 


I'd never put ink on my body just because it looks cool. Even the small paw print on my other arm means something deeply to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, look at the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Wife dun left me for a knee grow..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

thats pretty deep slip


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats to Quack's wife?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Mud is dead?


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

what happened to mud?....why did he die?


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats pretty deep slip




The Koi probably means the most to me in this. I  was basically "supposed" to die within my first year of life, "definitely" never walk or talk .. all of that bull crap. Have had more than my share of obstacles thrown in my path medically and otherwise since. But just gotta keep "swimming"... The rest goes along the same lines.


So yeah, Koi are common but I didn't want it for a common reason. Gotta get ready for work, TTYL.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, and RIP mud prayers sent.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 26, 2015)

can I post in here?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

imma call mud, Im conworried


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2015)

well nite shift is over, barely 22 hours after it began


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

I can now feel my root.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> can I post in here?




Yassir, getcha some !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can now feel my root.



Leme see...


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can now feel my root.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

I should probably go and check on Mud's wife to see if she needs anything......And I do mean anything at all


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Leme see...


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

oh my......


----------



## rydert (Mar 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I should probably go and check on Mud's wife to see if she needs anything......And I do mean anything at all



she is a hotty......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2015)

doenightmare said:


>



What?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> she is a hotty......



Yep, I tried to swap him but he wasn't hearing of it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey errybody, man been busy all day. Ready for the 5 'oclock bell.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2015)

slip said:


> Thanks Momma hen.


 my Moppett!


rydert said:


> dang.....didn't know tattoos could be so complex


dert=learning from a young'un!


slip said:


> The legend with the koi swimming up stream of the "Yellow river"  is that the river is controlled by demons making it as hard as possible on the koi, but once it reaches the top it transforms into the dragon. Not all koi make it. (Real condensed nut-shell version I guess) Koi are courageous and show no fear, if you put one on a chopping board still alive it wont flop and dies with honor. (According to legend, never tried it personally )
> 
> If the koi is swimming down steam its already made its way through and should show some dragon characteristics likes its transforming. Mine is going up stream because the way I see it is the battle doesn't end until we die.
> 
> ...


 I knew you'd been talking about it for a while, glad you got it going now, can't wait to see it finished!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I can now feel my root.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Keebs ....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Crap.......Mud is in fact alive


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, I tried to swap him but he wasn't hearing of it!



BOG = swinger?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

nancy?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm no longer numb, dumb ...


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm no longer numb, dumb ...


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I can now feel my root.


 

oh your toofer - didn't read page 3.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

I walk away for 30 minutes and yall done gone cra cra


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I walk away for 30 minutes and yall done gone cra cra



was it raining at the park?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> oh your toofer - didn't read page 3.





What'd ya thank I was tawkin 'bout ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya thank I was tawkin 'bout ??


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya thank I was tawkin 'bout ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2015)

idjits............... 
I'm outta here, wonder if Mud checked the cooler yet!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2015)

Later y'all, hold up Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

natives are getting restless round work.  Just heard more profanities in 5 minutes than I have in my entire life


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2015)

I tell ya, some things jus hit ya strange at times. I knew today was gonna be a roll on from last night, and I knew it was gonna be rough. I was gettin to a bad mood, and then I checked my phone while my operator was welding. Ya see today was Krackers birthday, and my facebook notifies me sometimes of birthdays. Now I looked at that an realised Richie woulda been tickled to pull a shift like I was pullin, cause that woulda meant he could. Turned my day around. Jus seemed strange ol Kracker made my day, sho miss the ol boy. Thisuns fer you Kracker


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya thank I was tawkin 'bout ??



Didn't know ... That's why I axt ta see!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I tell ya, some things jus hit ya strange at times. I knew today was gonna be a roll on from last night, and I knew it was gonna be rough. I was gettin to a bad mood, and then I checked my phone while my operator was welding. Ya see today was Krackers birthday, and my facebook notifies me sometimes of birthdays. Now I looked at that an realised Richie woulda been tickled to pull a shift like I was pullin, cause that woulda meant he could. Turned my day around. Jus seemed strange ol Kracker made my day, sho miss the ol boy. Thisuns fer you Kracker



That's cool brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I tell ya, some things jus hit ya strange at times. I knew today was gonna be a roll on from last night, and I knew it was gonna be rough. I was gettin to a bad mood, and then I checked my phone while my operator was welding. Ya see today was Krackers birthday, and my facebook notifies me sometimes of birthdays. Now I looked at that an realised Richie woulda been tickled to pull a shift like I was pullin, cause that woulda meant he could. Turned my day around. Jus seemed strange ol Kracker made my day, sho miss the ol boy. Thisuns fer you Kracker





Amen lil bro !!!  


For Brother Kracker/Richie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, all these doods were young .  .


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2015)

woncha take me where the poor man lives, cause thats where I call home.......and money can't buy my soul, cause it comes from a hard earned place

 another beer fer Kracker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

likker is good .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2015)

Gotta spend a lil QT with the wife . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 26, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Howdy folks.  Everything went great this afternoon!!  Best news all week!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.  Everything went great this afternoon!!  Best news all week!!



Congrats Louie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks wycliff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2015)

The night walkers sure were quiet.  The wind sure is blowing outside and the stars are hiding behind a vail of clouds.  Storms be a brewing?   Well the first pot of coffee is ready and wanting to warm up your preparation for the weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin.  I see that you didn't get any sleep during the night.  I have been watching that dang white screen for quite a while now and was just frustrated that it was hanging around still during prime time here.  I was all dressed up with things to do and people to see BUT couldn't do anything and go anywhere with it looming overhead.  

Thanks for the coffee as it hits the spot this morning.  


Apparently nobody was working the night shift last night because it was quiet as a mouse during Easter church service in here.  Blood must have been busy all night and couldn't perform his water balloon tricks last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

Mernin G! Cold rain in the 30132 this morning!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G! Cold rain in the 30132 this morning!





And PRESTO, Blood and Gobblin show up like a bunny rabbit in a magician trick!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And PRESTO, Blood and Gobblin show up like a bunny rabbit in a magician trick!!!



 We good like that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G! Cold rain in the 30132 this morning!



in the 30055 also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> in the 30055 also.



Hit a 5 iron 175 yrds just now... Felt good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Hit a 5 iron 175 yrds just now... Felt good



So you have been wiring the lights for the driving range?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 27, 2015)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Hit a 5 iron 175 yrds just now... Felt good



I didn't know that Blood had his own private driving range!!!

Yea, but was there a golf ball involved in this process????  



Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2015)

Good Morning Wycliff.  Happy Friday to you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ya'll drivelers might want to read this "Poachers Caught" thread over in the Deer Hunting Forum before it possibly disappears soon as it seems to have all of the makings for going "poof".


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9395051&posted=1#post9395051


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Morning, if Leroy gets another job, its going to be dead up in here.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

congrats hfh


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I tell ya, some things jus hit ya strange at times. I knew today was gonna be a roll on from last night, and I knew it was gonna be rough. I was gettin to a bad mood, and then I checked my phone while my operator was welding. Ya see today was Krackers birthday, and my facebook notifies me sometimes of birthdays. Now I looked at that an realised Richie woulda been tickled to pull a shift like I was pullin, cause that woulda meant he could. Turned my day around. Jus seemed strange ol Kracker made my day, sho miss the ol boy. Thisuns fer you Kracker


I saw that, but couldn't bring myself to post on his FB page.........glad he helped you out though, that's what he was good at!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.  Everything went great this afternoon!!  Best news all week!!


yeah?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, if Leroy gets another job, its going to be dead up in here.


ain't that the truth......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, if Leroy gets another job, its going to be dead up in here.





Keebs said:


> I saw that, but couldn't bring myself to post on his FB page.........glad he helped you out though, that's what he was good at!
> 
> yeah?
> 
> ain't that the truth......


Looks like all yall gotta tighen up then  


hdm03 said:


> congrats hfh


Thank ya lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Reading back. Looks like EE is back to his ol'self.
Grats Boom Boom. I take it you got the job.
HBD to Kracker. Think about him so often. Especially when I ride by the rehab facility his was at. Glad I got to meet him.


Happy Friday ya'll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Mrs 22 in a good mood.  Her nanners are dancing.  And errbody knows her moto, "Fridays are for drankin, not going places"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 needs to make a facelife page so he can tell LMS what "hey" means.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 needs to make a facelife page so he can tell LMS what "hey" means.



I know.....she got me on that one.....I had to back up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 needs to make a facelife page so he can tell LMS what "hey" means.



read back, she knows, just keepin it a secret


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

i figured quack would have been all over that one.  Something along the lines of, " i can show you better than i can tell you"


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Done showed her, man you slow


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe she should tell you what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Soo.. your saying your kinda fast?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soo.. your saying your kinda fast?


and easy........... juss what I heard..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

oh my....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

muds over there scratching his head.  Thinking of a way to reply...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

carefull mud..  Thats how i started going bald....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

ran face first into that one


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

i don't get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

What have I walked into?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> ran face first into that one





hdm03 said:


> i don't get it









 It'll be alright, little fellar............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What have I walked into?


ain't got a clue!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Where did mine and Nics convo about turkeys go???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Either Iv gone crazy or im gonna fail a drug test.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where did mine and Nics convo about turkeys go???



odd.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

very.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Either Iv gone crazy or im gonna fail a drug test.....



We both gonna fail i guess.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> We both gonna fail i guess.



You sayin you been hanging at the park wiff Nancy


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm out later


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2015)

Between myself and few others, we`ve caused enough mayhem for a while.

Ya`ll have a good day. Heckfire, have a good weekend too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where did mine and Nics convo about turkeys go???



It was there. Then it was gone. 
Somebody gots jet fast typing skills.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out later



going to the GC early????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> going to the GC early????



I think he is avoiding my question about the park.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

he's probably meeting Nancy at the park and then head over to GC


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you have been wiring the lights for the driving range?



Na a fella had some new clubs so we waited on a little break in the rain and went out and tried them out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

for GC.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm ready for some BBQ!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for GC.



Mandeeza who you praying for


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mandeeza who you praying for



Golden Corral. Mud and HFH eatin lunch there today.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Golden Corral. Mud and HFH eatin lunch there today.



after they go to the park


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Got to eat real food for the first time since last Sunday last night.
Country fried deer meat, mac n cheese and white acre peas. It was finer than frog hair.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> after they go to the park



Yep... GC has a roll around boof at da park in Tifton!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


Where have you been young lady
Oh, Hey.


blood on the ground said:


> Yep... GC has a roll around boof at da park in Tifton!



And I bet the waiters don't wear shirts and shave their chest.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

I ain't fond of GC!!! The one we gots here gots some nasty folks rootin around in it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young lady
> Oh, Hey.
> 
> 
> And I bet the waiters don't wear shirts and shave their chest.



Prolly so... You could stop their kids from jumpin on the bed by putting velcro on the ceiling!


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't fond of GC!!! The one we gots here gots some nasty folks rootin around in it!



muds not gonna like you talking about him like that........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

im just hoping mud dont drown in the fountain.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young lady
> Oh, Hey.
> 
> 
> And I bet the waiters don't wear shirts and shave their chest.



 Sick for over a week.....




And been reading on Twitter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

what is a twitter?


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what is a twitter?



ask Quack....he knows


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> muds not gonna like you talking about him like that........



Me an mud ain on speakin termz right now... I ain real skeared ifin he gets mad!  I loaned him some money an it turns out he jus used the money ta get another tattoo ... New tat is above the back of his belt and reads (caution things could get muddy) crazy thang is its written is chapanese!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

Fixing to head to Gibson to eat some dinna and pick up my new play toy !! 



'Morning ya'll !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> ask Quack....he knows



Quack is all a'twitter?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Sick for over a week.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youse got the bird flue!!! Heavy liquor drankin for the next day or so and you should be good ta go!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Blood.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixing to head to Gibson to eat some dinna and pick up my new play toy !!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning ya'll !!



quack+playtoy+ dancing nanner= im skeered to even ask


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack+playtoy+ dancing nanner= im skeered to even ask



Hear tell he and homotree are meetin at the park this eve.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood.



 what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


Hey Crickett


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im just hoping mud dont drown in the fountain.


You know, i aint never ate out of the fountain, you got to know your limits.



blood on the ground said:


> Me an mud ain on speakin termz right now... I ain real skeared ifin he gets mad!  I loaned him some money an it turns out he jus used the money ta get another tattoo ... New tat is above the back of his belt and reads (caution things could get muddy) crazy thang is its written is chapanese!


I think somebody done lied to you blood, Mud aint never borrowed no money to get a tattoo, i'm ugly enuff.

Y'all quit makin fun of the fat kid that loves to eat. Nevermind , some of it is funny.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> what?



tats.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud?



Yeah?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixing to head to Gibson to eat some dinna and pick up my new play toy !!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning ya'll !!



You neva invited me to come dove hunting!!!  I jus remember that!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

We should have Kmf at the Park, seems like everybody already likes to hang out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

I thought today was payday. Got to lookin at the calendar and last Friday was. Found the checks in the bottom of my pocketbook. Guess I gotta go by the bank after work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Crickett
> You know, i aint never ate out of the fountain, you got to know your limits.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right... I seen the pics it clearly reads " caution things could get muddy"  O


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

hmd has his own section at the park...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

whyis bog looking at muds lower back.. this concerns me greatly


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought today was payday. Got to lookin at the calendar and last Friday was. Found the checks in the bottom of my pocketbook. Guess I gotta go by the bank after work.



Forgetting to cash paychecks ....= nice problem to have!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whyis bog looking at muds lower back.. this concerns me greatly



It was a text bro!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You neva invited me to come dove hunting!!!  I jus remember that!!!





You didn't miss much, it wasn't a good year.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whyis bog looking at muds lower back.. this concerns me greatly



Whats worse it aint even mine, it must be some other dude also named mud. We have an imposter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You didn't miss much, it wasn't a good year.



Yes but the little woman wanted to come drive yo truck while I hunted!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gotta go run errands, i'm out again. later


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats worse it aint even mine, it must be some other dude also named mud. We have an imposter.



Mmmmmmkay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

project for Mr 22s old TV...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes but the little woman wanted to come drive yo truck while I hunted!





Why didn't you just say so ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why didn't you just say so ??



Thought you understood we's a package deal!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

awww bog and quack missed a date.  Im sure hdm is relieved


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

What a sweet wife I have ... She stopped at the grocery store and picked up some things for me to cook this weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mmmmmmkay





havin_fun_huntin said:


> project for Mr 22s old TV...


We rolled that thing to the curve.  Still had the manual, put it and the remote on top and  it was gone in 5 minutes. It was fun watching those guys load it in their truck.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Why didn't you just say so ??


How did I know you were gonna say this.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Youse got the bird flue!!! Heavy liquor drankin for the next day or so and you should be good ta go!



Nope....no bird flue! Just a bad sinus infection & allergies.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

allergies is da debil!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> project for Mr 22s old TV...



Ok that dude needs to quit wearing his wife's clothes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Mrs 22. he coulda lit the grill sho nuff fast wid one of them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Ok that dude needs to quit wearing his wife's clothes




 true dat


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2015)

Alright later y'all. Time to watch That 70's show & find me something to eat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Nope....no bird flue! Just a bad sinus infection & allergies.



Cricket = going green!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2015)

getting close to edibles time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

Think I'm gonna have some cheekun fried steak, with white gravy, smashed taters with gravy, collard greens and biscuits at the diner in Gibson.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

WEll, its time to change insurance companys.  Been with this one since I was 16 but enough is enough.  and 02 truck, a 08 sebring and 2 other small policies are costing me $200 a month. It was 160 two years ago and the price of my vehicles hasnt increased.  This is the 2nd increase this year alone.  Iv tried to be loyal but my hip pocket cant stand it anymore...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

wow, its quiet in here


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

herro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

I been eatin lunch. Friday=Boss's treat.


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

salesman bought mine............


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

we didn't talk about sales.....we talked about turkey hunting


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2015)

Went grocery shopping on my lunch hour so I could leave town quick this afternoon.......... the woods be a calling me!  Got a ham & cheese sammich, chips & a coke while I work on more dadblasted game schedules!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> we didn't talk about sales.....we talked about turkey hunting



That's all anybody is talking about right now. 
So, you gonna buy anything from him


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Went grocery shopping on my lunch hour so I could leave town quick this afternoon.......... the woods be a calling me!  Got a ham & cheese sammich, chips & a coke while I work on more dadblasted game schedules!



You forget to call me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Deputy Weems done posted in that poaching thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Some lettuce, two cucumber slices and a lil lemon juice. Water with lemon to drink.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Poaching thread gone bye bye.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Some lettuce, two cucumber slices and a lil lemon juice. Water with lemon to drink.



Liar.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

how was lunch mud?


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's all anybody is talking about right now.
> So, you gonna buy anything from him



yes, we buy quit a bit from him......really nice fella


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Liar.


such harsh words Mrs. Hornet


Nitram4891 said:


> how was lunch mud?



It was all good


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wait, whats frenchy doin over here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> yes, we buy quit a bit from him......really nice fella



what are quit a bits?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks Dirt; i enjoyed lunch too


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dont do it martin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont do it martin



Do what mud?  Glad you had a good lunch.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

i wasn't even trying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what are quit a bits?



You mean you don't know


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

durt... what a quit a bit?!?!?! The anticipation is killing me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i wasn't even trying



Me either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You mean you don't know



Im young and still have alot to learn.  

I do however know mud ate more than he said, if he ate that at all


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

I act. had mashed taters, steam broc. wif cheese, stewed maters wif okra, turnip greens, fried green tomato, fried chicken, a small piece of grilled pork chop, small soup gumbo and a ice cream.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im young and still have alot to learn.
> 
> Ask homotree. He's the one that sold em to Dert.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> havin_fun_huntin said:
> 
> 
> > Im young and still have alot to learn.
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't he give em away at first to get you addicted?
> ...


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what are quit a bits?



I've got to stop hanging around with you........


----------



## rydert (Mar 27, 2015)

no more park meeting for us..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> no more park meeting for us..........



your loss...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

Just met another super nice GON member, I gotz to figure out how this Votex red dot scope works . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> no more park meeting for us..........



You should done that thru a PM. 
That's like texting somebody to break up with em.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

dem billy boyz shore can type fastly, I cain even read fast as they post.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> dem billy boyz shore can type fastly, I cain even read fast as they post.


I know!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Boom boom...get back in here lil fela.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

what I do?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

stolt my flop over thera...on accident I rekon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> stolt my flop over thera...on accident I rekon.



i know your secret


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

I got 4 computer screen and my phone, I got dis


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

nitram? you here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

Dang pool's full of leaves.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

quack, dont you have a ool cover?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Real windy today.  Probly blew the leaves in there in a few minutes.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang pool's full of leaves.


 

well rake it - duh


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gettin Nipply outside.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 27, 2015)

Where?  I didn't see anything when I looked out the window.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, dont you have a ool cover?





Just opened it last week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just opened it last week.



clean it out so your nieces friends can come lay out.  and i can come tell em hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just opened it last week.



Well, that wasn't a smart decision. How long have you had your pool I personally think you woulda lernt by now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Time is up! Ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that wasn't a smart decision. How long have you had your pool I personally think you woulda lernt by now.











Had the pool for 26yrs, Dawn called the pool company and had them open it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

mrs 22 ready to get her dranky drank on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

I've got a "supper party" to attend tonight.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a "supper party" to attend tonight.


 
hope it's not one of them kind you go to one house for appetizers, another for salad and so on................. those suck.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2015)

Look at da time, Mud, Leroy, you ready!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

he's probably having supper at the Tifton Park with HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

im freezin....  I hope your heater works keebs. 

I wore shorts today.. like an idiot


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2015)

hfh wearing his daisy duke's today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hfh wearing his daisy duke's today



Sho is..  business is slow.. had to get out and show some leg..  




business is still slow...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> hope it's not one of them kind you go to one house for appetizers, another for salad and so on................. those suck.





Naw, I'm usually drunk by the 2nd house and they won't lemme drive.


Just some ole friends getting together.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 27, 2015)

i want a nappy nap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2015)

Can't find my flask ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2015)

Wife's 96 yr old grandmother is about to cash in her chips tonight! It's sad to see such a sweet lady pass but another side of me says .... Man! What a life!!!!

Am I weird for thinking that way????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife's 96 yr old grandmother is about to cash in her chips tonight! It's sad to see such a sweet lady pass but another side of me says .... Man! What a life!!!!
> 
> Am I weird for thinking that way????



Especially not a strange thought if her quality of life was good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

I have had one cup anyone want to join me in another?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks GW and good morning.


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

Good morning guys and gals
Thanks for the coffee - always hits the spot


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

morning


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> morning



Morning Birthday Boy!


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

Mrs H is slow on the trigger today
gotta bake a cake for Wy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife's 96 yr old grandmother is about to cash in her chips tonight! It's sad to see such a sweet lady pass but another side of me says .... Man! What a life!!!!
> 
> Am I weird for thinking that way????



Not weird at all.  As H22 would say, she won. 

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2015)

cramer said:


> Mrs H is slow on the trigger today
> gotta bake a cake for Wy



His name aint down there wiff the birfdays, but I started one anyway.


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning Mrs H
gotta get some more of G's coffee before it's a drank up and do my aerobics


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> His name aint down there wiff the birfdays, but I started one anyway.



HE's sneaky like that


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning MM


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning Cramer


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

Today ain't my birfday its Lil Wy's


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Today ain't my birfday its Lil Wy's



Happy birfday - wait this is a trick


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

I think that I will ride up to the country and check on things later this morning.  Unfortunately, it is much too wet to do very many of the things that I wanted to get done though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> morning


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

cramer said:


> Happy birfday - wait this is a trick



No it is my son's b-day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well.......................................HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LIL WYCLIFF !!!!

Lil Wy, I surely hope that you will have a wonderful day today while celebrating your special day with your very Special , Special, Special Dad, Big Wycliff !!!!

Hope ya'll will get to spend some fun times together today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Today ain't my birfday its Lil Wy's



denial doesn't make it true.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No it is my son's b-day



I even baked a cake.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well.......................................HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LIL WYCLIFF !!!!
> 
> Lil Wy, I surely hope that you will have a wonderful day today while celebrating your special day with your very Special , Special, Special Dad, Big Wycliff !!!!
> 
> Hope ya'll will get to spend some fun times together today.





I got called in to work 





gobbleinwoods said:


> denial doesn't make it true.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I got called in to work




Well that is a bummer for sure.  Don't those employers know that there more important things than working sometimes !!!    Hopefully you won't have to work all day maybe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2015)

cramer
and my coffee got cold with all that posting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cramer
> and my coffee got cold with all that posting.



have a fresh one


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

Lil Wy will get a kick out of it. So thanks


----------



## cramer (Mar 28, 2015)

I was anglin' for some birthday cake - now that Mrs H baked one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> have a fresh one


Thanks!


Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy will get a kick out of it. So thanks


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

everybody must be out enjoying this beautiful weather


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> everybody must be out enjoying this beautiful weather



If mowing grass is enjoying the weather, guilty!  Had to put on long pants and a light jacket otherwise it was chilly in the mower.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 28, 2015)

GW cutting grass with a parka on


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2015)

Heard it got chilly there!  The weather here is fantastic, but I'm ready to get back home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard it got chilly there!  The weather here is fantastic, but I'm ready to get back home.



May you get home before the big one hits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't go in until 2:00 pm today for rehearsals. Probably wont get out til midnight or later. Then an early in time tomorrow for another round of full dress rehearsals and the big event from 4-8:00pm. Afterward, we stay overnight to strike all of our stuff till about 4:00 am in the morning on Monday. 

I hope to get about 5 hrs of sleep and head to the airport for 6.5 hrs of flt time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> May you get home before the big one hits.



Shake, rattle, and roll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't go in until 2:00 pm today for rehearsals. Probably wont get out til midnight or later. Then an early in time tomorrow for another round of full dress rehearsals and the big event from 4-8:00pm. Afterward, we stay overnight to strike all of our stuff till about 4:00 am in the morning on Monday.
> 
> I hope to get about 5 hrs of sleep and head to the airport for 6.5 hrs of flt time.



6.5 hour flgt time?   Y'all taking a single engine piper cub?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 6.5 hour flgt time?   Y'all taking a single engine piper cub?



Flying from San Jose to LA first, hour and 1/2 flt-hour layover, then about 4.5 from LAX to ATL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Who pulled the switch ??  What's up with the weather?  Gotta break out a long sleeve shirt for tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who pulled the switch ??  What's up with the weather?  Gotta break out a long sleeve shirt for tonight.



Howdy Quackbro.....got chilly here last night and going down to 48 tonight. High for today is 74, with NO humidity. Feels great!!

Just wanted to checkin with the driveler babes and bros, probably won't be back on til I get home.

Gonna head on over to the stadium and have lunch.....CYL!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2015)

starting to figger out what thet ol boy was talkin bout with that watermelon wine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank mebbe I gotz da pank eye.  Any remedies ??


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank mebbe I gotz da pank eye.  Any remedies ??



An I'd thalt miz Dawn woulda gived ya da black eye


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Show up to work and erythangs already down, operator tore up the loader, nuttin to do for 2 nights..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackbro.....got chilly here last night and going down to 48 tonight. High for today is 74, with NO humidity. Feels great!!
> 
> Just wanted to checkin with the driveler babes and bros, probably won't be back on til I get home.
> 
> Gonna head on over to the stadium and have lunch.....CYL!


I came in here to find you. Glad you doing foot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Hankus said:


> An I'd thalt miz Dawn woulda gived ya da black eye





She usually gives me da stank eye.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

'Bout to starve, wife 'pose to be brangin me some fried cheekun and cheekun livers from da Shrimp Boat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I came in here to find you. Glad you doing foot.



Do what? What'd he do to/with his foot


Hey Jeff C. found some of that slap ya mama stuff today at the World Market. Gonna be calling you for recipes. 

Got to wish Moonpie1 a HBD in person today. He's a WOOT! Love him and his wife. Dang that man knows he can grill.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2015)

I need a shootable condition s$w 19-4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I need a shootable condition s$w 19-4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I need a shootable condition s$w 19-4





Kinda like this ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2015)

Monday u start back working out and eating right.  Time to buckle down and get to 180 like I originally planned!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll call and see if mud wants to work out so we can both quit being fluffy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

Somebody tell Mrs Tutu it's String's birfday . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

Coupla mo howas !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2015)

Quack is ready to take the top off the cooler and turn the key.

The coffee is brewed anybody going to need a cup?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm gonna need least that much


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like this ???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 830253



yeah, but not quite that nice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I'm gonna need least that much





Hankus said:


> yeah, but not quite that nice



Then maybe you need one like this


----------



## cramer (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning every buddy
Thanks for the coffee G
Howdy Hankus & G
Quack is prolly in the sack by now


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin as I really needed it.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning another day and another call in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning another day and another call in



You need caller ID.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Ms.Hawtness


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2015)

some days is jus like that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

Let's git 'er done, last one til Wed !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Been quiet in here today, too quiet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2015)

Yassir, all the cool kids are hangin with Billy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, all the cool kids are hangin with Billy.



I was thinking all the old people done went to bed, I know I am getting sleepy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Be a good day to be in South Georgia.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

Looks like some heavy rain and nasty weather is heading across the state and heading my way this morning.  

Apparently, I am the only one awake this morning and I feel so alone!!!  Where is that big pot of fresh brewed coffee that I need to get my heart jump-started this morning????  I'm thinking that Gobblin must be still sitting up there on the roost this morning.  Something tells me that he should be flying down at any moment though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

goot moanin kaus da koffee is redee


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2015)

Mernin fellas! Been a long night here at the plastic factory!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning boyz, finsihed up 2 books last night, ready for a coupla off days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas! Been a long night here at the plastic factory!



translation:  no working on the golf slice



Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning boyz, finsihed up 2 books last night, ready for a coupla off days.



translation:  not a dranky bottle safe til wednesday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> translation:  no working on the golf slice
> 
> 
> 
> translation:  not a dranky bottle safe til wednesday





Yep !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^^^^  AWWWWW HAIL !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> translation:  no working on the golf slice
> 
> 
> 
> translation:  not a dranky bottle safe til wednesday



You are correct sir!



Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^  AWWWWW HAIL !!



Have a great couple of days off Quackbro!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You are correct sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great couple of days off Quackbro!!!!





Thanks Bloodbro, hope the rest of your week goes smooth !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

watch out Ms.Dawn quack is going to be rambunkous.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> watch out Ms.Dawn quack is going to be rambunkous.





She doesn't work, but 2 hrs today  and off tomorrow, won't be cutting up too badly !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2015)

KANG QUACKBRO IS RIGHT !!!


Good Morning Gobblin, Quack, and Blood.   I had to wash some clothes this morning and I took time to read the newspaper and eat some breakfast in the meantime.  Looks like all three of you guys are bright-eyed and bushy tailed this morning !!!   

Will one of you pull the plug on this incoming rain this morning because I have had enough of that stuff for a while??? 

Dang, that rain is moving this way a lot faster than I thought this morning too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

Well EE the wind sure is picking up here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2015)

Gobblin due to the angle across the state, it will be at your doorstep soon.

This is a fast moving cold front that has some hard rain that will hopefully be over with before noon and then back to possibly sunshine again.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2015)

Horrible commute from work... Took 18 minutes to get home!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Horrible commute from work... Took 18 minutes to get home!



traffic must be horrible


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

ugh, im here


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

merning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know if it's this weather or not getting a day off, but I need a nap


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anyone guess what you get when you cross an old fat lady, with: a feed bucket, wire gap & the ground???

Mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Can anyone guess what you get when you cross an old fat lady, with: a feed bucket, wire gap & the ground???
> 
> Mornin!



Homo3 gonna have fun with this


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2015)

morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Homo3 gonna have fun with this


homotree has fun with everything..........................
now, what's your guess?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> morning


ruff weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey, saw where you met Moonpie! You lucky thang! Details!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Homo3 gonna have fun with this



 How did I get pulled into this?????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

Starting to clear up outside.......wish i didn't have to work fer a living


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> homotree has fun with everything..........................
> now, what's your guess?



cuts, bruises, contusions, and puncture wounds


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> cuts, bruises, contusions, and puncture wounds


pretty darn close!
one very sore old fat lady.........
1 jammed & bruised thumb, jammed finger, scratch on the wrist & a bruised & sore thigh........... that ground was hard!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'll call and see if mud wants to work out so we can both quit being fluffy


 funniest post Ever!!


Keebs said:


> ruff weekend?


No, Cut down 3 trees, cut up, planted posts for the new fence, sanded down half the frame on new truck, layed out post for the new polebarn, busy busy


hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

soo, mud, I take that as a no??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Can anyone guess what you get when you cross an old fat lady, with: a feed bucket, wire gap & the ground???
> 
> Mornin!





Keebs said:


> Hey, saw where you met Moonpie! You lucky thang! Details!


We met him before when he was cookin in Athens. He was in Buford this time. Just happened to wish him a HBD in the Cafe and he said he was gonna be in Buford. We were going there anyway to visit with the boy. Great day! You would love him and his wife..


hdm03 said:


> How did I get pulled into this?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> soo, mud, I take that as a no??



I dont have time for such foolishness.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

I didnt realize how muc useless mess i had acquired over 10 years till this weekend.  When in my lif have I ever needed a 6' lvl... never...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Told my step dad yesterday that me him and his grandson gonna have to load up and go surf fishing in the near future


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey crickett and Nugefan


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Bye crickett


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2015)

Leroy if you wanting some upper body workout, ive got to drive about 400 feet of T post. You welcome to come by.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Woke up yesterday morning to cops all in our neighborhood.  Someone is breaking into cars in our neighborhood.  MY neighbor, a friend down the street, and some folks down teh road got hit.  I NEVER lock my truck door and 2 of my guns were behind the seat...


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Woke up yesterday morning to cops all in our neighborhood.  Someone is breaking into cars in our neighborhood.  MY neighbor, a friend down the street, and some folks down teh road got hit.  I NEVER lock my truck door and 2 of my guns were behind the seat...



That's usually the cars that get hit in my neighborhood, just the unlocked ones.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2015)

Note to self , free guns unlocked at Leroys house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Note to self , free guns unlocked at Leroys house



its was my 870 and a cheap mossburg maverick


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its was my 870 and a cheap mossburg maverick



cool!  love me some free 870 and mossburg maverick


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

my maverick is my gun I dont care about.  Its been painted, beat up banged around etc.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Can anyone guess what you get when you cross an old fat lady, with: a feed bucket, wire gap & the ground???
> 
> Mornin!





Keebs said:


> pretty darn close!
> one very sore old fat lady.........
> 1 jammed & bruised thumb, jammed finger, scratch on the wrist & a bruised & sore thigh........... that ground was hard!





Be careful. Glad you didn`t get hurt bad. We don`t heal up fast as young folks do, you know. I stepped off in a stump hole Saturday night and my bad knee is now my worse knee.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Be careful. Glad you didn`t get hurt bad. We don`t heal up fast as young folks do, you know. I stepped off in a stump hole Saturday night and my bad knee is now my worse knee.


we sure don't........ totally caught me by surprise, I step through that gap at least twice or more every single day, 7 days a week......... I just don't always have a feed bucket in my hand!
rest up that knee, it isn't worth making worse!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins.


Hiya Charlie!  How's the weather up your way?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

where's e'ry one at?!?!
Oh, half a bacon burger (homemade) and a salit........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

errbody is mia..  noone talking much in here no more


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

left ova pizza


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

when do ya start the new job; hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Gotta love Monday's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> when do ya start the new job; hfh?



once background test comes back and drug test Im giving my 2 weeks...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> once background test comes back and drug test Im giving my 2 weeks...



if they find out about your activities at the park they may not hire you


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

i told you not to post videos on the internets


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> once background test comes back and drug test Im giving my 2 weeks...




That sounds painful


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That sounds painful



he's use to it


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> errbody is mia..  noone talking much in here no more


well, maybe I'm gonna catch a break here in a bit........... but then again.............. I'll have it to myself most afternoons when the games start.......


Wycliff said:


> Gotta love Monday's


I do NOT!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> once background test comes back and drug test Im giving my 2 weeks...


did you order that stuff off the interweb I told ya about to be on the safe side?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well, maybe I'm gonna catch a break here in a bit........... but then again.............. I'll have it to myself most afternoons when the games start.......
> 
> I do NOT!
> 
> did you order that stuff off the interweb I told ya about to be on the safe side?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well, maybe I'm gonna catch a break here in a bit........... but then again.............. I'll have it to myself most afternoons when the games start.......
> 
> I do NOT!
> 
> did you order that stuff off the interweb I told ya about to be on the safe side?



Actually told them, "I might not pass that drug test"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

mac n cheese for me today.  The boy and futuregrandbabymama came for dinner last night. Rib eyes,  french fries and key lime pie. Then chocolate malt ice cream to keep me awake for Walking Dead.
Made them some Easter Peeps topped sugar cookies to take home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

grilled cheeken brest and salid


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mac n cheese for me today.  The boy and futuregrandbabymama came for dinner last night. Rib eyes,  french fries and key lime pie. Then chocolate malt ice cream to keep me awake for Walking Dead.
> Made them some Easter Peeps topped sugar cookies to take home.


I wish I was your daughter, MAN what a spread!


gobbleinwoods said:


> grilled cheeken brest and salid


I give up trying to grill cheeken breasts, always too dang dry, I stick to short thighs & the running gear!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

Shout out to my boy! He got his first review at his work on a scale of 1 to 5( Hospital wide). They told him not to expect anything over a 3. Well..... he got a 4. His supervisor commented that all of his patients love him and look forward to the days he works. That he is always willing to help other staff members and that he is an asset to the entire hospital. 
GO CODY!




Can ya tell I'm a proud mama?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shout out to my boy! He got his first review at his work on a scale of 1 to 5( Hospital wide). They told him not to expect anything over a 3. Well..... he got a 4. His supervisor commented that all of his patients love him and look forward to the days he works. That he is always willing to help other staff members and that he is an asset to the entire hospital.
> GO CODY!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Cody!
You have every right to be a proud Mama, you & Mr.H done good by that young'un!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Congrats Cody!
> You have every right to be a proud Mama, you & Mr.H done good by that young'un!



Thanks.
He took a picture of it and saved it to his phone so he can read it when he's having a bad day.


----------



## rydert (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Congrats Cody!
> You have every right to be a proud Mama, you & Mr.H done good by that young'un!



hey......and x's 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey, No rain just a pretty day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2015)

My mom called and said we grillin steaks Sat.. I said Yay!!!!!!!! then she said, "Be sure to bring your steaks with you." Then i got there and i had to do the grillin. They got me.


----------



## rydert (Mar 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My mom called and said we grillin steaks Sat.. I said Yay!!!!!!!! then she said, "Be sure to bring your steaks with you." Then i got there and i had to do the grillin. They got me.



grillin steaks on the Big Green Egg is easy


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> grillin steaks on the Big Green Egg is easy



werd


----------



## rydert (Mar 30, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My mom called and said we grillin steaks Sat.. I said Yay!!!!!!!! then she said, "Be sure to bring your steaks with you." Then i got there and i had to do the grillin. They got me.



she called me too,but I said I couldn't come..........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> once background test comes back and drug test Im giving my 2 weeks...



Those adult toy stores have got strict.



hdm03 said:


> if they find out about your activities at the park they may not hire you



Na I think it might help in this case.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

hmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 30, 2015)

Crap


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks.
> He took a picture of it and saved it to his phone so he can read it when he's having a bad day.


smart boy for sure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

muds mom tricked him... made me LOL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

my mom tricked me one time... told me i wasnt her child... atleast thats waht she said right after I was born... claimed i was too ugly


----------



## rydert (Mar 30, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks.
> He took a picture of it and saved it to his phone so he can read it when he's having a bad day.



I have some pics saved to my phone that I look at when I'm having a bad day too....they have a way of picking me up......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2015)

How y'all iz? Just sat down in first plane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2015)

Going to airplane mode....holler back later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Grrrrr, can't find my line stripper, gonna tie the line to the 4 wheeler and get Dawn to strip off . .


----------



## rydert (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrr, can't find my line stripper, gonna tie the line to the 4 wheeler and get Dawn to strip off . .



pics?...........


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrr, can't find my line stripper, gonna tie the line to the 4 wheeler and get Dawn to strip off . .



A drill works wonders


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> A drill works wonders



What do you use to contain the line ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

I kilt da Driveler . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2015)

rydert said:


> I have some pics saved to my phone that I look at when I'm having a bad day too....they have a way of picking me up......



you're welcome


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What do you use to contain the line ??



a pencil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> a pencil





This should be good . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This should be good . .



Better than watching your reel bouncing down the road behind the four wheeler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This should be good . .



Don't write off the idea until you try it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> a pencil





Okay I used a screwdriver instead for a betta gear ratio, NOW, how do I get the line off of it ?? 



I've got 300yds of line wrapped around a screwdriver handle, battery's dead on the drill, I've got another dozen to do...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay I used a screwdriver instead for a betta gear ratio, NOW, how do I get the line off of it ??
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 300yds of line wrapped around a screwdriver handle, battery's dead on the drill, I've got another dozen to do...



throw it away and bring another home from work.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay I used a screwdriver instead for a betta gear ratio, NOW, how do I get the line off of it ??
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 300yds of line wrapped around a screwdriver handle, battery's dead on the drill, I've got another dozen to do...



I use a dowel then just cut the line off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I use a dowel then just cut the line off





Gonna be a bear to cut..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a bear to cut..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 830450


pookie, that you?

Later ya'll!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a bear to cut..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 830450




I mean the dowel not the line 

I turn my own dowels for turkey call strikers so I've always got plenty of scrap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

quack, just melt it off....  or use a set of dykes


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

it would have slid off of a pencil


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> it would have slid off of a pencil



quack didnt use his tater too good on dat one..
hes silly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I mean the dowel not the line
> 
> I turn my own dowels for turkey call strikers so I've always got plenty of scrap









havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, just melt it off....  or use a set of dykes




Dykes, ya'll got those in the "Park" too ?? 




Wycliff said:


> it would have slid off of a pencil




Crap.   Shoulda known, thought I was being smart.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dykes, ya'll got those in the "Park" too ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you thought rong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

yall have a good un folks...

Quack... BEHAVE!!!!   And tell mrs Dawn HEY!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall have a good un folks...
> 
> Quack... BEHAVE!!!!   And tell mrs Dawn HEY!!!!





Will do, backatcha Louie !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Grrrrrrrrr, wife wants the garden plowed again, means I gotta take the scrape blade off and put the harrow back on, I HATE changing implements.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh well.......


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Chief, you home yet


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2015)

Evenin everyone! I'll probably be bed ridden by tomorrow .... I just played a game of basketball with my daughter ... It was fun letting her Winn! One of these days I'm going to go all out wid da A game an show her who's BOSS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Note to self, neva use a screwdriver to unwind line, unless you don't like that particular screwdriver...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Note to self, neva use a screwdriver to unwind line, unless you don't like that particular screwdriver...



tie the line to the back of the 4 wheeler and hold the screw driver loosely,  don't forget to put gloves on before Dawn drives off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tie the line to the back of the 4 wheeler and hold the screw driver loosely,  don't forget to put gloves on before Dawn drives off.





You ain't funny . .









Done tried that..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't funny . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beat Wy chuckled !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

Home made cheekun salad wit onions and celery, on Fritos with Sirachi sauce . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

homemade pizza with sour dough crust veggies, bacon and sausage, + 3 cheeses


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2015)

Live from the factory!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Chief, you home yet



Howdy Wy, I am now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2015)

Almost dinner time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2015)

Past coffee time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

Mernin G! 
It's been a good night tonight ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I see that Blood and Gobblin surely aren't sleeping tonight!!!  Both of them are wide awake and staying really active all night long it appears.

Welcome home Jeffro.  We all missed you while you were out there in sunny California vacationing....eeerr I mean working your tail off!!!  Glad that you are back to the really good people again here in the southeast.

Quack is still trying to unwind some line.  For what reason, I don't know yet.  Ms. Dawn sounds like she is cracking the whip and doing her best to keep him in line though.  We all know that this is probably a full time job for sure.


Now, as soon as I can grab some of Gobblin's coffee, I will be doing much better for sure.

Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2015)

Well EE I sure wanted it to be later in the week than Twosday


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

2 more days


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm ready for some time off


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like to get the garden planted


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd like to get the garden planted



Me too but it still might be a little early except for frost resistant veggies like broccoli


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 31, 2015)

morning, live from werk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Morning folks.

Crappy day.  woke up with throat swollen, AGAIN.  Very weak, and sore from yesterdays workout


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Me too but it still might be a little early except for frost resistant veggies like broccoli



Yep, I was hoping to get some broccoli, and cabbage ,and some red taters going over the next week. Rain has kept me out so far! Just can't get the ground dry enough to plow!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> grillin steaks on the Big Green Egg is easy


Dont have a big green egg, just a big shiny silver gas grill.



rydert said:


> she called me too,but I said I couldn't come..........


She gonna quit inviting you if you dont eva show up.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> my mom tricked me one time... told me i wasnt her child... atleast thats waht she said right after I was born... claimed i was too ugly


Well , she wasnt lying.


Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz? Just sat down in first plane.


Jeffro Dont get drunk on the plan.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrr, can't find my line stripper, gonna tie the line to the 4 wheeler and get Dawn to strip off . .


Pics



blood on the ground said:


> Evenin everyone! I'll probably be bed ridden by tomorrow .... I just played a game of basketball with my daughter ... It was fun letting her Winn! One of these days I'm going to go all out wid da A game an show her who's BOSS!


I never let my kids win, i'd put the smack down on them. Teaches them early the real world



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Crappy day.  woke up with throat swollen, AGAIN.  Very weak, and sore from yesterdays workout


You really need to quit hanging out so late at the park


blood on the ground said:


> Yep, I was hoping to get some broccoli, and cabbage ,and some red taters going over the next week. Rain has kept me out so far! Just can't get the ground dry enough to plow!


We got taters in the ground and up. Watermelons, canteloupe, tomato's, and other various veggies



Good morning all!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

mud gonna have fruits and veggies errywhere


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

I ain't in south GA Mud... Rub it in friend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

durt got big green egg=cant hide moneys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

merning Mrs 22


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt got big green egg=cant hide moneys



it was worth it..........


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

oh.....morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> it was worth it..........



Where did ya purchase the egg?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> it was worth it..........



Im just messing with ya.  Iv looked at some of the off brand ones myself.  I imagine, over time, the small amount of charcoal needed will pay for itself..


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Where did ya purchase the egg?



friend of mine owns a hardware store and he is a dealer for them.


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im just messing with ya.  Iv looked at some of the off brand ones myself.  I imagine, over time, the small amount of charcoal needed will pay for itself..



homo3 gots one too.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 gots one too.........



we all know hom03  gots da moneys...
I thinbk he works at the park for pleasure of the job.. Its not like he needs the cash...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt got big green egg=cant hide moneys





rydert said:


> it was worth it..........



Yep!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Them eggs are for rich people


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

I cant afford a new weber.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> it was worth it..........



^^^^^ x's 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

My weber charcoal grill is 10 years old.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe i'll get a green egg for christmas


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

doubt it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 gots one too.........



i got 2 of them; bout to get a third one for tailgating


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> doubt it


Iffin you get one, youll paint it red..


hdm03 said:


> i got 2 of them; bout to get a third one for tailgating



gimme  dolla


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i got 2 of them; bout to get a third one for tailgating


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

had planned on being off today & tomorrow, but boss didn't call me back yesterday, so here I set & he has the nerve to ask what I'm doing here?!?!

How ya'll are?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> friend of mine owns a hardware store and he is a dealer for them.



Shweet!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> friend of mine owns a hardware store and he is a dealer for them.


Is that what they mean by "friends with benefits?"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i got 2 of them; bout to get a third one for tailgating



Saw that one this past weekend. They said they just came out with them. Cute little thing. Said you can cook a 9 lb. turkey on em. The underneath does not get hot. The guy stuck his hand right under it. 

Don't have a BGE, but have 3 or 4 Webers,(and stupid me gave him a Weber performer for Christmas a few years back) a gas grill(don't use much at all) and a 4 rack smoker.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saw that one this past weekend. They said they just came out with them. Cute little thing. Said you can cook a 9 lb. turkey on em. The underneath does not get hot. The guy stuck his hand right under it.
> 
> Don't have a BGE, but have 3 or 4 Webers,(and stupid me gave him a Weber performer for Christmas a few years back) a gas grill(don't use much at all) and a 4 rack smoker.



At the end of football season last year; there was a dude that was parked near by and he had just gotten one.  He was smoking a nice size butt on it.  I love my BGEs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Moanin......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey Chief


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

welcome back Jeph


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......



Tarzan in da HOUSE!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> had planned on being off today & tomorrow, but boss didn't call me back yesterday, so here I set & he has the nerve to ask what I'm doing here?!?!
> 
> How ya'll are?


Morning, what you takin off for??



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......



Jeffro!!


Morning Mrs. Hornet


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tarzan in da HOUSE!



Feel like Jane!


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. O


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Feel like Jane!



wait, what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't have a BGE....I don't even have a LGE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Is it a LGE or a SGE?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My weber charcoal grill is 10 years old.



Wow, a new one. Mine is 44 yrs old


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Chief



Hi lil feller!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome back Jeph



Hey bOOM bOOM, ain't nuttin like home! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tarzan in da HOUSE!



My vine broke!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, what you takin off for??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mudro!! 



rydert said:


> Jeff C. O



Howdy dertO  

 Everyone.....thanks for the warm welcomes, sho glad to be back to my driveler buddies!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Wow, a new one. Mine is 44 yrs old



Mine wont ever make it that long


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

mr 22 grill is 13 years older den me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Wow, a new one. Mine is 44 yrs old



 

I had one for about 20 some odd years, was moving and gave it to some young dude that didn have a grill. It was dang near in as good a shape as when I got it, hated to part with it, but he needed it worse than I did.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C = giver


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C = humanitarian


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

crap, i was busy laughing in the billy thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Broke my only pair of readin glasses while out west, had em all GEEK taped all week. Gettin off da plane last night they broke again, cain't see nuttin much dis moanin. Gonna have to get another pair or tape these up again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = giver





hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = humanitarian



I was the ONLY one in the neighborhood he wouldn steal from! 



hdm03 said:


> mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

jeph gonna have that steve erkel look


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> crap, i was busy laughing in the billy thread




hes a complete monon....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......


welcome home darlin'! 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, what you takin off for??


just to have a break before ball season gets started........ co-worker works concession stand and only works half days, no one to stay in the office and no one else does computer work but me........... 


rydert said:


> Jeff C. O


ignoring me? (read back)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

i need a nap...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Today is "date day" with the wife . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Today is "date day" with the wife . .



Ya'll have fun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

At the walk in clinic...  MAYBE they can make me feel better for good this time...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Great.  Got a fella in Herr with 1" long toe nails wearing sandals and singing.  Just lovely


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Now he's on his blue tooth. wonderful


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Great.  Got a fella in Herr with 1" long toe nails wearing sandals and singing.  Just lovely





It's hdm03. . .





Hope ya feel betta Louie !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Well it might be hdmo3.  I'm only 1 block from the park..


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Great.  Got a fella in Herr with 1" long toe nails wearing sandals and singing.  Just lovely




Just join in and start singing with him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Nah.  He's REALLY jumping on .y last nerve


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thinking about going to Talladega, who's been?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Mud gonna meet Ricky Bobby


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Good. They took ole brotha man back..  heard his conco.  "I got a bruise on my leg . If I cough I'm going to the doc"....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thinking about going to Talladega, who's been?





I've flown over it and driven by it going to Arkansas, does that count ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Iffin you ain't partied there.. It dont count..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Chiefbro in da house !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> welcome home darlin'!
> 
> just to have a break before ball season gets started........ co-worker works concession stand and only works half days, no one to stay in the office and no one else does computer work but me...........
> 
> ignoring me? (read back)




 Well well well....looky here!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thinking about going to Talladega, who's been?



Aint neva been to Tallerdeger. I think that's one of the ones on H22's list. 


Palmetto cheese sammy fer lunch. Wishin I had some chips and a pickle. 


Keebs, can you fax me some plain lays take-a-chips and one of them big ol' dill pickles. Thanks! 770-867-5309.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud gonna meet Ricky Bobby


I thought they wuz kin............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro in da house !!!


 jet lag must have him, he ain't gave me my  yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro in da house !!!



Howdy Quackbro!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....looky here!!!


oooppsss, missed that........... you're forgiven!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint neva been to Tallerdeger. I think that's one of the ones on H22's list.
> 
> 
> Palmetto cheese sammy fer lunch. Wishin I had some chips and a pickle.
> ...


sista you are in LUCK, I just snagged the last bag of plain chips & got a whole jar of dem pickles left ova too!  check da fax in 4......3...........2..............1..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I thought they wuz kin............
> 
> jet lag must have him, he ain't gave me my  yet!



I told yall my vine broke and I feel like Jane!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

100.8 fever... Yippy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

I'll be happy just to feel like BOY again!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeph, you get castrated on your trip??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Talladayger is on my bucket list! Got to attend that redneckfest at least once in your life. (  <---confederate )


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I told yall my vine broke and I feel like Jane!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 100.8 fever... Yippy!!!


bless yo heart, hope you feel better soon!


Jeff C. said:


> I'll be happy just to feel like BOY again!!


so many comments come to mind........................


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph, you get castrated on your trip??



Not literally, but worked from 2:00pm til midnight on Sat, drank til 2:00 am  had to be in for 7:30 Sun. morn and worked til 5:00 am Monday morn, got in the bed at 6:00 am and got up at 9:30am to go to the airport for 10:30am to fly home and got here at 11:30 pm last night.

So, yeah......kinda sorta!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> oooppsss, missed that........... you're forgiven!
> 
> sista you are in LUCK, I just snagged the last bag of plain chips & got a whole jar of dem pickles left ova too!  check da fax in 4......3...........2..............1..............


Got it. THANKS! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 100.8 fever... Yippy!!!


Get well soon. 


Jeff C. said:


> I'll be happy just to feel like BOY again!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C.=needs sleep.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=needs sleep.


BIG time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=needs sleep.





Keebs said:


> BIG time!



Cuddling would be fine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> so many comments come to mind........................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Cuddling would be fine!





YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!



I may not be feelin like Tarzan, and I'm feelin more like BOY than Jane now, but if I had to cuddle wiff you I'd go all CHEETAH on ya!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thinking about going to Talladega, who's been?



I've been several times......it's a blast!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

someone say cuddle?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I may not be feelin like Tarzan, and I'm feelin more like BOY than Jane now, but if I had to cuddle wiff you I'd go all CHEETAH on ya!




You got em all in therea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Here ya go Chiefbro, she's a sweet lil shooter too !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Whoopsy, got a pic of Tsharpe's skrimp dip . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go Chiefbro, she's a sweet lil shooter too !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 830524



nice bowl of dip?????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

did you shoot that dip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> someone say cuddle?



You goin cuddle wiff Quack?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You goin cuddle wiff Quack?



i thought all three of us were gonna cuddle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got em all in therea.



Used love watchin Tarzan on Saturday mornins! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go Chiefbro, she's a sweet lil shooter too !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 830524





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoopsy, got a pic of Tsharpe's skrimp dip . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i thought all three of us were gonna cuddle?



Otay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Otay!



Long as we got some 'o dat skrimp dip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Whatcha gonna do wiff dat skrimp dip Jeff fa fa?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i thought all three of us were gonna cuddle?





Jeff C. said:


> Long as we got some 'o dat skrimp dip.





We could share skrimp dip n cuddle . .


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i thought all three of us were gonna cuddle?





Jeff C. said:


> Long as we got some 'o dat skrimp dip.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha gonna do wiff dat skrimp dip Jeff fa fa?



kinky..........


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We could share skrimp dip n cuddle . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha gonna do wiff dat skrimp dip Jeff fa fa?



Good ????

I hope it taste betta than it looks though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> kinky..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

I done been in Californacation tooooooo long!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Saw a chick wearin a tie-dyed shirt Sunday that said, "Keep Calm and CALI on".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I done been in Californacation tooooooo long!



Great song. 
Love me some Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great song.
> Love me some Red Hot Chili Peppers.



me too


butt they give me flatulence


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Saw a chick wearin a tie-dyed shirt Sunday that said, "Keep Calm and CALI on".



Guy here at work got a tie-dye one that says, "Keep Austin Weird". 

I used to have one that said,"I left my (heart symbol)in San Fransisco".  
Where is the puking smiley.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> me too
> 
> 
> butt they give me flatulence



kinky..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guy here at work got a tie-dye one that says, "Keep Austin Weird".
> 
> I used to have one that said,"I left my (heart symbol)in San Fransisco".
> Where is the puking smiley.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> me too
> 
> 
> butt they give me flatulence


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Laaaaaaaawd, didjaya'll c the 18lb bass that dood caught ???


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guy here at work got a tie-dye one that says, "Keep Austin Weird".
> 
> I used to have one that said,"I left my (heart symbol)in San Fransisco".
> Where is the puking smiley.



I bet Nancy has a shirt like that


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

where is she anyway?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Just rescheduled a dentist appt I had!  I ain't goin sit in no dentist chair tamarra.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd, didjaya'll c the 18lb bass that dood caught ???
> 
> 
> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG !!!



Where at Quackster?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Race is May 3rd. Let's go camp. Knock it off the bucket list. Come on. Kmf in talledaga!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Race is May 3rd. Let's go camp. Knock it off the bucket list. Come on. Kmf in talledaga!!!



Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Gonna call bro and see if he wants to go camp out sat and Sunday night. Come home Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Found da 18lb bass thread.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeffro in!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where at Quackster?




Fresh water Forum...





mudracing101 said:


> Race is May 3rd. Let's go camp. Knock it off the bucket list. Come on. Kmf in talledaga!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

This doctor trying to tell me I got some mono but the test came back negative.... Idjit...
LMS aint got symptoms so I know that aint it..  No more Clinics for me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna call bro and see if he wants to go camp out sat and Sunday night. Come home Monday.



Might talk to MizT....she aint neva been to no redneckfest such as that. 

Well.....wait, she did go to Quacks and KMF!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Quack in!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hope my wife's off are she gonna miss me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Chris. Let's go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This doctor trying to tell me I got some mono but the test came back negative.... Idjit...
> LMS aint got symptoms so I know that aint it..  No more Clinics for me...



I can garowntee you got MONO sumpin, bOOM bOOM. 

Seriously, hope you get to feelin better!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Race is May 3rd. Let's go camp. Knock it off the bucket list. Come on. Kmf in talledaga!!!



mmmmmmmmmmmmmOK.
Have camper, will travel.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hornets are in!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Chris. Let's go.



Oh.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

If I could borrow my bro's camper . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hornets are in!!



Oh.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I could borrow my bro's camper . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 830532
> ...



You won't fit in, Quack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.



And Mandy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You won't fit in, Quack.





Purty sho I can fit in that camper, it's 40' long . .





Orrrrr are you tawkin 'bout my pank button down shirts??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sleeping with quack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Wait.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep I am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm sleeping with quack.











Wife's FINALLY ready, gonna take her out to dinna, a trip to WalMart, date day has started and I'ma BIG spenda !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm sleeping with quack.



Nuh uhhh....I'm brangin da skrimp dip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's FINALLY ready, gonna take her out to dinna, a trip to WalMart, date day has started and I'ma BIG spenda !!



Yall have FUN......and tell her Jag and I said "HEY".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep I am



Mines bigger.
We can bring the 4 wheelers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuh uhhh....I'm brangin da skrimp dip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mines bigger.
> We can bring the 4 wheelers.



I'm sleepin with mrs. Hornet!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm sleepin with mrs. Hornet!!



Long as you brang the 4 wheelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Yall suck......I'm goin full on redneck. Gonna get some visqueen and make a pool in da back 'o da truck too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall suck......I'm goin full on redneck. Gonna get some visqueen and make a pool in da back 'o da truck too!



CANNONBALL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> CANNONBALL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

I gotta find sumpin to eats!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Found some sketti pasta wiff broccori pesto an hawaiin bread toast.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

where did you find it?  under the cushions on your couch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where did you find it?  under the cushions on your couch?



Ain't got no couch....in da beanbag chair.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where did you find it?  under the cushions on your couch?





32 years ago tomorrow H22 and I got our marriage license. 
How appropriate for us to get it on April Fool's Day. 
True story.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 32 years ago tomorrow H22 and I got our marriage license.
> How appropriate for us to get it on April Fool's Day.
> True story.



Are you pulling a April Fool's Day prank on us?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Are you pulling a April Fool's Day prank on us?



It's not April Fool's Day yet, silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Happy April fools day


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Cuddling would be fine!





Jeff C. said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!





Jeff C. said:


> I may not be feelin like Tarzan, and I'm feelin more like BOY than Jane now, but if I had to cuddle wiff you I'd go all CHEETAH on ya!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> This doctor trying to tell me I got some mono but the test came back negative.... Idjit...
> LMS aint got symptoms so I know that aint it..  No more Clinics for me...





Jeff C. said:


> Might talk to MizT....she aint neva been to no redneckfest such as that.
> 
> Well.....wait, she did go to Quacks and KMF!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.





Hooked On Quack said:


> If I could borrow my bro's camper . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 830532
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> I'm sleeping with quack.





mudracing101 said:


> I'm sleepin with mrs. Hornet!!


tooo much, neva mind............ back to


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not April Fool's Day yet, silly.



ok.....I will send ya'll a present then 


Happy Anniversary!!!!  Ya'll were married before Nancy was even born


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not April Fool's Day yet, silly.



Msh22 = calendar wrong


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs you going to taladega  with us


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> tooo much, neva mind............ back to


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ok.....I will send ya'll a present then
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!!!  Ya'll were married before Nancy was even born


It aint our anniv. We just got our marriage license on April Fool's. But, if you wanna send a present, H22 been looking at those BGE's.  We won't open it till our REAL anniv. Promise. 


Jeff C. said:


> Msh22 = calendar wrong


Say what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Just had a frozen DARK chocolate covered banana slice fo dessert.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

Happy Marriage License Day to the 22's!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint our anniv. We just got our marriage license on April Fool's. But, if you wanna send a present, H22 been looking at those BGE's.  We won't open it till our REAL anniv. Promise.
> 
> Say what?



April fools!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> April fools!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had a frozen DARK chocolate covered banana slice fo dessert.


kink..............nevermind.


hdm03 said:


> Happy Marriage License Day to the 22's!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



See sigline


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Stop that Jeff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Over and OUT!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

bye mrs. hornet


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Over and OUT!



tell H22 I said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03, was that you a the docs office earlier?


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

you got to have a license to get married?......I need to talk to my wife.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03, was that you a the docs office earlier?



yes.......that rash won't go away


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> you got to have a license to get married?......I need to talk to my wife.....



tell her i said hey when you talk to her


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yes.......that rash won't go away



PLEASE, I beg you, never go out like that again.  Clip your toe nails, get rid of some of that dead skin on your feet, quit scuffing your feet when you walk and please stay off your Obama phone.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

sorry; i was all jacked up on meth


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Stop that Jeff!




Try looking to the left with your left eye and to the right with your right eye.....at the same time.

Just try it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

explains the jacked up teeth


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> PLEASE, I beg you, never go out like that again.  Clip your toe nails, get rid of some of that dead skin on your feet, quit scuffing your feet when you walk and please stay off your Obama phone.



I have long toenails......helps me to climb better.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

durt=cat woman?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Severe thunderstorm watch for west central Ga. this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Nappy head comin on......


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

we in that watch area


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you going to taladega  with us


Negatory RayRay...........


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Man this chic was HAWT at the WalMart, I followed her around til Dawn caught up with me . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

you should go smack her on da hiney, wink and say, thats from Louie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should go smack her on da hiney, wink and say, thats from Louie





She was most definetely bootylicious smackable !!  Front was VERY nice too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She was most definetely bootylicious smackable !!  Front was VERY nice too.



  I told LMS,  "the next chic I gets gonna have a big ole booty.  I aint had much luck with yall, um, "top heavy" women"   Then I asked bout her sister.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

I wanted to lick her...






ALL OVA !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

no comment...


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanted to lick her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh goodness........even her feet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

quack gonna have digamtyes in his mouf...

SHe got boots on too.. you know her foots were sweaty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh goodness........even her feet?





I'd lick and suck 'em ... 





Good deal on a nice truck tool box in the S&S .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Time for a BLD !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Susie just attacked Dawn on the couch !! 




Dawn wasn't paying her any attention so Sue jumped on her and put her tennis ball on Dawns chest !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2015)

Later y'all. i'm out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

c ya mud


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

later mud


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all. i'm out


you didn't even slow down!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Just me and Lucious Louie..


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh my....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just me and Lucious Louie..



Thanks for noticing smexy man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Oh my....




Whaaaaaaaa???




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for noticing smexy man


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

COme back wycliff!!


Aight yall have a good un.  Im bout to drained to even stand, literally.  Ill Talk to you gents later tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh my it must be the moon or the weather but frying pans are going to be swinging.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Whacha mean gobble?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh my it must be the moon or the weather but frying pans are going to be swinging.




Gobblin,

I just hope that Quack has some really good hospitalization insurance coverage because if Dawn ever catches him with his hands in that hot-pink cookie jar, then he probably won't be able to even eat anything for at least a month or so until the swelling goes down.  Yep, those frying pans can wreak some havoc for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm jus in here for a shirt.. y'all don't go ta messing with me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whacha mean gobble?



thinking MsDawn might be exercising her pitching arm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm jus in here for a shirt.. y'all don't go ta messing with me!



shirt skirt all kind of clothes being looked for tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shirt skirt all kind of clothes being looked for tonight





Datz whut I'm hoping fo !!!  




Somebody get me outta dis beanbag chair, I'm stuck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

What moment when you wish u hadn't read so.ething.

Quack, cuz, you need help


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2015)

Pookie don't lub else no mo, he's always on da Billy thread lookin for a free hunt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie don't lub else no mo, he's always on da Billy thread lookin for a free hunt.



I done busted him out several times.  Come in.  Looks around and won't say hey.  Pookie antisocial with the useful ones.   Hurts my emotions


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Where errbody go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeph is here with me


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Yall done got skeery up in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Jag had volleyball practice tonight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Bet with them long arms he can make that ball scream!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeph.  How's his coconut trees growing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Me jeph and  ninja


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bet with them long arms he can make that ball scream!!



He's good up front at the net and not bad at serving either.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph.  How's his coconut trees growing?



I've got no earthly idea! He sticks every kind of seed known to man in every empty pot or even a house plant with something growing in it. Not to mention randomly all over the yard/pasture.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I forgot to tell yall he got a job!      

Found out while I was out of town.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

got home & danged if we didn't have HAIL allllllll ova da place!!!!!!! I left po Chevy on the run line today, at least she had he dog house but, DAAAANNNNGGGG,I'll try to post pics tomorrow......got some on my phone, some on my camera......... low fog as I rolled into Dulieville was AWESOME!!!!! then to see all the hail was "weird"!
No major damage, all horses standing, all dogs, cats & chickens ok!
Now just gotta blow GREEN leaves and replace the green house roof!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I forgot to tell yall he got a job!
> 
> Found out while I was out of town.


AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!  GRATZ JAG!!


Keebs said:


> got home & danged if we didn't have HAIL allllllll ova da place!!!!!!! I left po Chevy on the run line today, at least she had he dog house but, DAAAANNNNGGGG,I'll try to post pics tomorrow......got some on my phone, some on my camera......... low fog as I rolled into Dulieville was AWESOME!!!!! then to see all the hail was "weird"!
> No major damage, all horses standing, all dogs, cats & chickens ok!
> Now just gotta blow GREEN leaves and replace the green house roof!



POOR Chevy that baby was prolly a nervous wreck


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> got home & danged if we didn't have HAIL allllllll ova da place!!!!!!! I left po Chevy on the run line today, at least she had he dog house but, DAAAANNNNGGGG,I'll try to post pics tomorrow......got some on my phone, some on my camera......... low fog as I rolled into Dulieville was AWESOME!!!!! then to see all the hail was "weird"!
> No major damage, all horses standing, all dogs, cats & chickens ok!
> Now just gotta blow GREEN leaves and replace the green house roof!



WOW...that is weird!  Glad the damamge was minimal.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!!  GRATZ JAG!!
> 
> 
> POOR Chevy that baby was prolly a nervous wreck



Yes indeed, hope he can perform the actual duties required.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Ain't a doubt in my mind he can.. Iv told you before you and Mrs t did a great job with that fella!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I forgot to tell yall he got a job!
> 
> Found out while I was out of town.


WTG JAG!!!!!!!!!!
No major damage here, just gotta get a new roof on da green house........ can you say "Thank you Jesus"??  Had JUST blown the yard for leaves, now there is soooo many GREEEEEN leaves EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!! I ain't gonna fuss!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ain't a doubt in my mind he can.. Iv told you before you and Mrs t did a great job with that fella!!


Yep, I totally agree wit that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ain't a doubt in my mind he can.. Iv told you before you and Mrs t did a great job with that fella!!



Thanks, for his benefit I sure hope so.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh yeah, if ya'll don't see me for a couple of days, I is taking off before ball season gets in swing............ won't have a chance for a break before June, so I am just chillin & doin stuff around the house for a couple of days...... just FYI.. love you guys!!!! ALSO, Snowy & kids are in Cali visiting the folks, keep them in your prayers for a safe trip, there & back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> WTG JAG!!!!!!!!!!
> No major damage here, just gotta get a new roof on da green house........ can you say "Thank you Jesus"??  Had JUST blown the yard for leaves, now there is soooo many GREEEEEN leaves EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!! I ain't gonna fuss!



They found a good one FOR HIM. 

He's going to be working in some garden that is associated with a little town park nearby. Not sure if it's plants and flowers or a community vegetable garden.  Just don't know all the details. 

They also use trustees from the county jail, so that might be interesting with Jag. He'll chew 'em out for bein bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Enjoy your time off keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They found a good one FOR HIM.
> 
> He's going to be working in some garden that is associated with a little town park nearby. Not sure if it's plants and flowers or a community vegetable garden.  Just don't know all the details.
> 
> They also use trustees from the county jail, so that might be interesting with Jag. He'll chew 'em out for bein bad.



I can imagine jag giving them a fit.  Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, if ya'll don't see me for a couple of days, I is taking off before ball season gets in swing............ won't have a chance for a break before June, so I am just chillin & doin stuff around the house for a couple of days...... just FYI.. love you guys!!!! ALSO, Snowy & kids are in Cali visiting the folks, keep them in your prayers for a safe trip, there & back!



Preciate the info on yo chillin!  

Well wishes and safe travels to Schmoo and gang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can imagine jag giving them a fit.  Lol



He will too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

What I'd hdm doing on this late?  Took off early from the park?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2015)

Kinda slow at da park


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They found a good one FOR HIM.
> 
> He's going to be working in some garden that is associated with a little town park nearby. Not sure if it's plants and flowers or a community vegetable garden.  Just don't know all the details.
> 
> They also use trustees from the county jail, so that might be interesting with Jag. He'll chew 'em out for bein bad.


That's my Jag, he's gonna do GREAT! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Enjoy your time off keebs


I haz plans.......... ssshhhhh, don't say nuttin....


Jeff C. said:


> Preciate the info on yo chillin!
> 
> Well wishes and safe travels to Schmoo and gang!


she was so excited 'bout this trip, hope they have smooth sailings b'tween here & there! 


hdm03 said:


> Kinda slow at da park


idjit, admit ya miss yo bro's.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

Rare night time visit by hdm03, that deserves a "HEY".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

His wife must be out of town


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Rare night time visit by hdm03, that deserves a "HEY".


uuummm............. I would've said............... neva mind.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> His wife must be out of town



Must have got the kids, dogs, and kitty all tucked in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2015)

Night folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2015)

I might as well call it too!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Night folks


night darlin', one: move ova, two: hope ya feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2015)

nite folks..........hail at Dulievile, still dumbfounded...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

Sleep tight youngans! I got thisan all the way!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2015)

Man, what a slow night for the drivelers.

Looks like a complete ghost town around here.  Well it is time to get your rears in gear and shake a leg and get your mojo on this morning.

Where is that big pot of coffee that I need so badly????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2015)

April Fools

Here is the large coffee pot and refills are free.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

Mernin EE and G! Been a busy lilfeller tonight! My side kick called in sick...again! He's one of them that uses every minute of his sick time and is constantly getting warned about his attendance!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin EE and G! Been a busy lilfeller tonight! My side kick called in sick...again! He's one of them that uses every minute of his sick time and is constantly getting warned about his attendance!



side kick or accomplice?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> side kick or accomplice?[/QUOTE
> Depends on the task G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>







gobbleinwoods said:


> April Fools
> 
> Here is the large coffee pot and refills are free.
> 
> Thanks for the large pot this morning.







blood on the ground said:


> Mernin EE and G! Been a busy lilfeller tonight! My side kick called in sick...again! He's one of them that uses every minute of his sick time and is constantly getting warned about his attendance!



Blood it sounds like you need to add a large piece of lead inside the next water balloon for this guy.  Sometimes, you just have to get their attention with a big smash up on their head.  If he wants to be laying out of work all of the time, then give him a hurting that will keep him out of work for a legitimate reason !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2015)

OH, I forgot to tell ya'll that Obama finally told the truth for a change.



NAHHH, APRIL FOOL !!!!!


HE COULDN'T TELL THE TRUTH EVEN IF HIS LIFE DEPENDED ON IT !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

Im so ready to get outside and work in the grarden!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2015)

If you get time, go over to the trail cam forum and look at "Didn't See Her" thread and scroll on down and see if you might agree with the comment there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2015)

Blood, we need to see a nice clear photo of your thumbs BECAUSE I swear that you must have a proverbial, "GREEN THUMB" for sure.

Man, those are some pretty veggies.  Al I need is a big beef roast to cook along with these veggies.  That would be lip-smacking good as it is one of my favorite meals...especially with lots and lots of taters, carrots and onions etc.  We cook one of these every time that I visit my girlfriend in Texas and I eat off of it for at least 3 days afterwards.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't get onions to grow worth a flip!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I can't get onions to grow worth a flip!



I have trouble with lima/butter beans.   Flower and put on pods without beans in them.  Yes I have bees and insects for pollination.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't get onions to grow worth a flip!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone else have an asparagus bed?  I am not getting many spears this year.  Bed is only 4 years old and has done well for the last three years.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

This week is shaping up to be one of those weeks that gets used as marker for "least it wasn't bad as that week in Yonkers"


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Good morning, Happy April fools day. Happy marriage license day Hornets.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

morning folks.

I feel even more like death than i did yesterday...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

morning people


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy marriage license day 22s!!!!!  I hope it's a great one for ya'll.  If you guys need anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning people



Leroy dying on us, prob. something from the park. We need to arrange some flowers or something.
































for his wife, or maybe a congrats card


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy dying on us, prob. something from the park. We need to arrange some flowers or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id have to get better to die...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

po lil Nancy done got one of them there STDs


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

Morning





Jeff C. said:


> I think I forgot to tell yall he got a job!
> 
> Found out while I was out of town.




Way to go Jag 






Keebs said:


> got home & danged if we didn't have HAIL allllllll ova da place!!!!!!! I left po Chevy on the run line today, at least she had he dog house but, DAAAANNNNGGGG,I'll try to post pics tomorrow......got some on my phone, some on my camera......... low fog as I rolled into Dulieville was AWESOME!!!!! then to see all the hail was "weird"!
> No major damage, all horses standing, all dogs, cats & chickens ok!
> Now just gotta blow GREEN leaves and replace the green house roof!




Glad it was to bad





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ain't a doubt in my mind he can.. Iv told you before you and Mrs t did a great job with that fella!!




I have to agree 100%


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> po lil Nancy done got one of them there STDs



Doc thinks its mono.. but LMS dont have symptoms and Iv been dealing with this since christmas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mornin

Congrats to Jag! So proud of him. 
I didn't know he planted the coconut. Is that the one he got from our house


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Moanin folks.....I'm still on pacific time. It's only 5:40 am, yall up early.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Happy April fools day. Happy marriage license day Hornets.





hdm03 said:


> Happy marriage license day 22s!!!!!  I hope it's a great one for ya'll.  If you guys need anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.




I guess it wasn't an April Fool's joke after all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks.....I'm still on pacific time. It's only 5:40 am, yall up early.



Trick #3-----------------------------> Don't change your watch when you go over there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh, and I guess Tallerdeger aint gonna happen. H22 been there, done that. It aint one of the ones on his "list".


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Wy.....just wish I had been here for that announcement.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Congrats to Jag! So proud of him.
> I didn't know he planted the coconut. Is that the one he got from our house



Thank you, yes it was! We weren't home 15 mins that day we left and he was in the garage with an assortment of tools tearin that thing apart. 

When he got that thing tore apart, there was shredded coconut hairs everywhere hangin off of it but still connected to most of the shell. It looked like some type of varmint and when he walked into the house and held it up to show me the dogs went bezerk barking and growling at it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> po lil Nancy done got one of them there STDs


If its anything like one of them LTD's , he's in big trouble.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and I guess Tallerdeger aint gonna happen. H22 been there, done that. It aint one of the ones on his "list".



Well you can come along anyways


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Trick #3-----------------------------> Don't change your watch when you go over there.



 

I usually don't, but I'm into the habit of looking at my watch rather than pulling my phone out of my pocket, so I changed it for that week. Forgot to change it back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Coconuts got seeds?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?



crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

I put the lime in the coconut one time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

and then i mixed it all up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

and then i said DOCTOR!!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

hey dare.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

bOOM bOOM = needs a lime and a coconut


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey dare.......



...........kinky


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Major thunderstorms here last night. Lots of BIG thunder and lightning with torrential downpours at times. Jag left a #2 washtub outside turned upright and that joker is over half full.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Major thunderstorms here last night. Lots of BIG thunder and lightning with torrential downpours at times. Jag left a #2 washtub outside turned upright and that joker is over half full.



NO rain at the house. Need a lil shower to water the trees


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Wy.....just wish I had been here for that announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawd have mercy.  Now I know why he picked that particular coconut. It was the one you could shake and hear the seed inside.  


mudracing101 said:


> and then i said DOCTOR!!!!


Did you get a belly ache


rydert said:


> hey dare.......


HEY!


Jeff C. said:


> ...........kinky


 Don't say that word. I got my first infraction yesterday by saying it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

KINKY he he


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

April fools mrs. hawtnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> April fools mrs. hawtnet


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd have mercy.  Now I know why he picked that particular coconut. It was the one you could shake and hear the seed inside.
> 
> Did you get a belly ache
> 
> ...



No wonder dert skidaddled.....I'm deleting it then.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No wonder dert skidaddled.....I'm deleting it then.



No need Jeff fa fa. April Fool's. 


He deleted it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No need Jeff fa fa. April Fool's.
> 
> 
> He deleted it.



I didn delete it.....April fools!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Yall go look at that thread in the trail cams "Didn't see her" and see if you agree with EE and my observations.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

Nite nite day shiftaz!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

nighty night Blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

78 degrees in here and im bout to freeze to deaf.. I be shakin


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

aids can be rough; HFH


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

your park lifestyle finally caught up with you


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 78 degrees in here and im bout to freeze to deaf.. I be shakin



What did the Dr. prescribe?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

i'm ready fo some lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

the 22's must be out celebrating their marriage license


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

goot fer them


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

i bet their telling each other hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

that's what i would do


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

this place be dead


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> this place be dead



Stick a fork in it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

wife called , lunch gonna be breaded parmesan chicken and pasta. I'm starvin now


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> this place be dead



Like Leroy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> wife called , lunch gonna be breaded parmesan chicken and pasta. I'm starvin now



You reckon she might fax me some 
PAWEASE! 867-5309.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You reckon she might fax me some
> PAWEASE! 867-5309.



She dont have a fax machine at home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hornets should have sigline, we have camper but prob. wont travel.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> wife called , lunch gonna be breaded parmesan chicken and pasta. I'm starvin now



she called me too; but i told her that i couldn't make it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

so she said i guess i'll call ol fluffy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

the Fluff never turns down food


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Why you always turning down invites??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

You scared


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

i dont get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Homo3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hornets should have sigline, we have camper but prob. wont travel.



Matter o fact, we'z going camping next weekend in the MON. Wanna join us









I bet not. Too far.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

where is MON?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

I dont know where the MON is


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Matter o fact, we'z going camping next weekend in the MON. Wanna join us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where and when dat iz?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

flp 
Thats text grammar for flop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know where the MON is



I tink it's at Quacks house or his work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

We gonna have our OWN monfest.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> flp
> Thats text grammar for flop!



i don't get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I tink it's at Quacks house or his work.



Sooooooooooo very close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Hope it don't rain.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

Mon is that a jamaican   thing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We gonna have our OWN monfest.



Sho nuff. Gonna post it in the gatherings next week in case anybody wanted to get away for a weekend. We are going to Hamburg next Fri. afternoon and come home Sun. mornin. Just a quick get away. We really like that campground. It's in the MON and very small. 

Gots ta git me a fishin license. 
license, license. Gotta have a license for erything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it don't rain.



NO YOU DI INT.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gots ta git me a fishin license.
> license, license. Gotta have a license for erything.



Cool!!  You'll have something else to celebrate!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

gonna rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff. Gonna post it in the gatherings next week in case anybody wanted to get away for a weekend. We are going to Hamburg next Fri. afternoon and come home Sun. mornin. Just a quick get away. We really like that campground. It's in the MON and very small.
> 
> Gots ta git me a fishin license.
> license, license. Gotta have a license for erything.



Had a feelin that's where you were talkin bout. MizT liked dat place too, as do I.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO YOU DI INT.



ooooops!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna rain



thunder and lighting too


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

hail


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff. Gonna post it in the gatherings next week in case anybody wanted to get away for a weekend. We are going to Hamburg next Fri. afternoon and come home Sun. mornin. Just a quick get away. We really like that campground. It's in the MON and very small.
> 
> Gots ta git me a fishin license.
> license, license. Gotta have a license for erything.



Wheww, thought you meant this weekend, can't make it this weekend. Gotta go catch another BIG crappie this weekend and take mucho pics for MizDawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

homo3, what's fer lunch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey WY!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> homo3, what's fer lunch?



not sure......i can't decide......i sho is hungry tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

gonna be a hurricane


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

followed by a blizzard


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

i like blizzards


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Esp. with m&m's


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> followed by a blizzard



Long as it ain one of them torenaderfludstorms


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff. Gonna post it in the gatherings next week in case anybody wanted to get away for a weekend. We are going to Hamburg next Fri. afternoon and come home Sun. mornin. Just a quick get away. We really like that campground. It's in the MON and very small.
> 
> Gots ta git me a fishin license.
> license, license. Gotta have a license for erything.




That's only an hour from the house I might can make that, its according to if I'm off 






Jeff C. said:


> Hey WY!





Hey Chief


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff. Gonna post it in the gatherings next week in case anybody wanted to get away for a weekend. We are going to Hamburg next Fri. afternoon and come home Sun. mornin. Just a quick get away. We really like that campground. It's in the MON and very small.
> 
> Gots ta git me a fishin license.
> license, license. Gotta have a license for erything.



dat not fur from me......I may try to ride over and meet the Hawtnets....that is if there is not going to be a big crowd


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

I forgot to tell ya'll finally got my truck back last night


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Long as it ain one of them torenaderfludstorms



thems the ruffest


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I forgot to tell ya'll finally got my truck back last night



Wycliff riding again


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Not big on eatin soup during the warm months, but MizT makes an awesome tater soup. I reckon I'll eat a bowl or 3 of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I forgot to tell ya'll finally got my truck back last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> dat not fur from me......I may try to ride over and meet the Hawtnets....that is if there is not going to be a big crowd



If you don't come ova we gonna come to yo house. That's alright tho, then we can all tell yo wife Hey.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> Wycliff riding again





Jeff C. said:


>



Almost forgot what it looked like, then started to trade it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Almost forgot what it looked like, then started to trade it



Long time ago I took a piece freight to Minneapolis, Mn. in a 6 cylinder pu truck I had. The exhaust manifold cracked on the way back on a Sunday. I had to be back at work on Monday aft. It was so loud I had to stuff tp in my ears to stand it. 

Monday about noon I pulled into a dealership to have it repaired (warranty), I drove out in a new loaded 8 cylinder. Went to work in a NEW truck that afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Grandpa comin this afternoon on his way back home to Illinois from winter house in Flarduh. He's brangin us a mess of fresh produce from a farmer's market down there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2015)

Lunch time--shephard pie


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Long time ago I took a piece freight to Minneapolis, Mn. in a 6 cylinder pu truck I had. The exhaust manifold cracked on the way back on a Sunday. I had to be back at work on Monday aft. It was so loud I had to stuff tp in my ears to stand it.
> 
> Monday about noon I pulled into a dealership to have it repaired (warranty), I drove out in a new loaded 8 cylinder. Went to work in a NEW truck that afternoon.




They offered me a great deal on a new one, but I'm trying to become debt free so I had to pass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lunch time--shephard pie



Love me some shepherd pie! 



Wycliff said:


> They offered me a great deal on a new one, but I'm trying to become debt free so I had to pass.



I hear ya, I'd love to have a NEW truck, but don't want a payment.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't bought a brand new truck since right after I graduated high school, but they almost talked me into it last night


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If you don't come ova we gonna come to yo house. That's alright tho, then we can all tell yo wife Hey.





Shoot some skeet and then


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I haven't bought a brand new truck since right after I graduated high school, but they almost talked me into it last night



I'll probably never buy another new one. Find a good used one.


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I haven't bought a brand new truck since right after I graduated high school, but they almost talked me into it last night



I use to trade every 2 years...now with 2 kids in private school, I have to keep what I got.....I keep my wife in a new one though


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> I use to trade every 2 years...now with 2 kids in private school, I have to keep what I got.....I keep my wife in a new one though



Dang.....can't believe you don't let her in.


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....can't believe you don't let her in.



you would have to meet her to understand........


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> I use to trade every 2 years...now with 2 kids in private school, I have to keep what I got.....I keep my wife in a new one though





Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....can't believe you don't let her in.



Durt keeps his goats in the house and wife in the new truck?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Durt keeps his goats in the house and wife in the new truck?





something like that...........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

at least he keeps her in a new one.....it would be bad if it was an old one


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

wy?.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

danggit........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> you would have to meet her to understand........



Can't wait!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

kang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

dert = priviledged goats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's only an hour from the house I might can make that, its according to if I'm off
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> dat not fur from me......I may try to ride over and meet the Hawtnets....that is if there is not going to be a big crowd


No crowds. It's the smallest campground I've eva seen. 


mudracing101 said:


> thems the ruffest





gobbleinwoods said:


> Lunch time--shephard pie


Haven't made that in a long time. Craving flung. 
cheese n peanut butter crackers and ice water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> kang?



You're delirious.
Check yo temp. QUICK!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're delirious.
> Check yo temp. QUICK!



It just broke... Im soaked from sweat


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It just broke... Im soaked from sweat



hmmmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hmmmm



I don't get it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm is cra cra.  I think summin wrong with his brain stem....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm is cra cra.  I think summin wrong with his brain stem....



You're contagious


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're contagious



yup


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

I figured leroy would be dead by now, he a tuff fella


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

he'll be dead soon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're contagious





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup





hdm03 said:


> he'll be dead soon



Looks like you're next.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Matter o fact, we'z going camping next weekend in the MON. Wanna join us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it, April fools day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like you're next.



RIP homo3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2015)

he wont last as long as me.. hes a sissy man and will go down without a fight...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Afternoon Youngins. I put one of those breathing mask on before I came in here.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Afternoon birthday boy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

bOOM bOOM, you feelin any better?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Grandpa will be here bout 5:00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Just saw my 1st hummingbird of the season.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpa will be here bout 5:00.



OK....I'll start getting ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> OK....I'll start getting ready



You better hurry, he's bringing home fresh fruit!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You better hurry, he's bringing home fresh fruit!



He's bring HFH with him????


Odd.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> He's bring HFH with him????
> 
> 
> Odd.....




bOOM bOOM aint too fresh right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM aint too fresh right now.



true; very true


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM aint too fresh right now.



but he is a fruit.........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> but he is a fruit.........



this is true as well; very true


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> but he is a fruit.........



dert = old skool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Started talkin bout fruits and we got 13 guests.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

probably fans of HFH from the park


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

or customers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

The long arm of the LGBT is watchin us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Gonna make us change the rulez.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Gonna make us change the rulez.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna make us change the rulez.





Jeff C. said:


> Gonna make us change the rulez.



you can say that again


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you can say that again



I already did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Wy, are you workin?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> dert = old skool.



true...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

nobody hera!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

where?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

what do you mean?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

i herra


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

he not herra


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Iwas gonna ax Mud somthin, but he's not here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2015)

Keebs be chillaxin.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Iwas gonna ax Mud somthin, but he's not here.



just call his wife and tell her hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i herra



What did you hear?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

2 mo howas, I have got to get all the junk out of my truck when I get off today. Its still full of stuff from the trip to Oconee. All of Lil Wy and Jag's scrap metal is even still in there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2015)

Gotta head that way soon.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta head that way soon.



Well have a good night


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

Headed to see the kid play baseball and then off ta werk!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 1, 2015)

Headed home in won howa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2015)

Dawn rode with me on my way into work tonight to pick up her car.  On the way she spots a turkey on the side of the road, I tell her that's a jake turkey, see his little beard ??  Then I tell her besides a spike buck that's one of the stupidest critters in the woods.  She says, "well he doesn't look too smart . . ."


After I drop her off she soon calls me and says "you're right that stoopid turkey ran out in front me twice !!!"


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

she woulda been usin a little much gun fer a turkey


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2015)

taco bell ... the gift that keeps on givin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

The white screen of death sure was competing with the Grim Reaper this morning to see which won.    I've already consumed a cup or three of coffee but there is plenty left so grab your cup and load up.

Hope everyone survived the 4/1 pranks.   Best I saw and it caught the boss who left the office and walked to get a brownie  

E


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn rode with me on my way into work tonight to pick up her car.  On the way she spots a turkey on the side of the road, I tell her that's a jake turkey, see his little beard ??  Then I tell her besides a spike buck that's one of the stupidest critters in the woods.  She says, "well he doesn't look too smart . . ."
> 
> 
> After I drop her off she soon calls me and says "you're right that stoopid turkey ran out in front me twice !!!"



 

Sounds like one of my stories.....love it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The white screen of death sure was competing with the Grim Reaper this morning to see which won.    I've already consumed a cup or three of coffee but there is plenty left so grab your cup and load up.
> 
> Hope everyone survived the 4/1 pranks.   Best I saw and it caught the boss who left the office and walked to get a brownie
> 
> E



Mornin gobblein.....I'll take a 2nd cup. I had to break down and brew my own waitin on that white screen you and EE so often refer to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Good morning guyzz, uneventful night in the MON, gotta stoopid meeting shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein.....I'll take a 2nd cup. I had to break down and brew my own waitin on that white screen you and EE so often refer to.



It was late this morning.  Usually it runs earlier for the last year or so but the alarm clock in Macon must not have worked this morn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning guyzz, uneventful night in the MON, gotta stoopid meeting shortly.



you eatin turkey today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning guyzz, uneventful night in the MON, gotta stoopid meeting shortly.



Mornin Quackbro.....Grandpa got early to leave, he and the dogs woked me up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was late this morning.  Usually it runs earlier for the last year or so but the alarm clock in Macon must not have worked this morn.



Was wondering when that usually took place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Was wondering when that usually took place.



It used to always take place from 4 ish to 5 then with enough requests it shifted to 3-4 but occasionally runs late.  Can't believe in 2015 that they still manually do a backup.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2015)

Mernin kids, it's my Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, it's my Friday!



Today is almost my Friday as tomorrow we have to report for a meeting but are shut down.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

Good Morning to you Blood, Quack, Jeff C, and Gobblin this morning.  

I surely wish the people in charge could set up the "back-up" for this entire website to run between 2-3 AM each day instead of never knowing when somebody might decide to run it.   Every business that I know of runs their "back-up" at the same time each night so why can't GON get on that same band-wagon. 

I was here over 90 minutes ago and just got totally teed off at that dang white screen.  I decided to wash a load of clothes, eat some breakfast, and read the newspaper instead.

Now, I think that I will drink a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee and then go out and fire a few rounds   just to wake up the neighbors and let them know that it is time to wake up and get a move on !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

EE must change clothes 6 times a day, that feller know he be washing some clothes . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

I think EE has a laundrymat on da side.....either that or he part chi-knees


----------



## Hankus (Apr 2, 2015)

yall quit pickin at EE, po lil feller ain got but 2 sets of clothes


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE must change clothes 6 times a day, that feller know he be washing some clothes . .





Jeff C. said:


> I think EE has a laundrymat on da side.....either that or he part chi-knees




Nawwww ...no slant eyes here !!!  

Occasionally, I have to change clothes twice in the same day.  I just always wash my clothes early in the mornings while I am eating breakfast and reading the newspaper.  I wear blue jeans every day when I am working and I always wash three pairs of bluejeans at a time.  One day, I will wash shirts, then next day bluejeans, next day underwear, next day socks, next day towels etc, and by the time that I wash clothes about five times per week, it is time to start all over again!!!!


Hey, for those of you that are married, I bet your wife does this each week too BUT you probably don't know about it though!!!   As for me, I have to look out for myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yall quit pickin at EE, po lil feller ain got but 2 sets of clothes



I hopes dey kacky....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nawwww ...no slant eyes here !!!
> 
> Occasionally, I have to change clothes twice in the same day.  I just always wash my clothes early in the mornings while I am eating breakfast and reading the newspaper.  I wear blue jeans every day when I am working and I always wash three pairs of bluejeans at a time.  One day, I will wash shirts, then next day bluejeans, next day underwear, next day socks, next day towels etc, and by the time that I wash clothes about five times per week, it is time to start all over again!!!!
> 
> ...



I washed 2 loads yesterday EE, MizT gonna fold'em....sometimes I do.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yall quit pickin at EE, po lil feller ain got but 2 sets of clothes




Actually have 26 pair of blue jeans, 20 shirts, 18 sets of underwear, 32 pairs of socks, 14 pairs of shoes, 6 belts, etc BUT who is counting !!!!

No use and waiting until everything is dirty before washing them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not allowed to wash Dawn's clothes, but I usually wash and dry my work clothes, ain't too much on the folding and hanging up part, I need to do better on that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Later friendz, off to Deepstep for my mandatory meeting.


Good day all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nawwww ...no slant eyes here !!!
> 
> Occasionally, I have to change clothes twice in the same day.  I just always wash my clothes early in the mornings while I am eating breakfast and reading the newspaper.  I wear blue jeans every day when I am working and I always wash three pairs of bluejeans at a time.  One day, I will wash shirts, then next day bluejeans, next day underwear, next day socks, next day towels etc, and by the time that I wash clothes about five times per week, it is time to start all over again!!!!
> 
> ...



You wash 3 pairs of socks at a time?   Trying to overload the machine or what?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I washed 2 loads yesterday EE, MizT gonna fold'em....sometimes I do.




Hey I am happy to see that other guys do help out from time to time.

The truth is that I have always done my laundry since I was still a teenager and I don't mind doing it at all because I am very particular about my clothes etc.  I just always did all of the laundry in our house since back when Moby Dick was a Minnow !!!!  My late wife had enough to contend with over the years so I always tried to help whenever I could.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Actually have 26 pair of blue jeans, 20 shirts, 18 sets of underwear, 32 pairs of socks, 14 pairs of shoes, 6 belts, etc BUT who is counting !!!!
> 
> No use and waiting until everything is dirty before washing them.



EE tryin to catch up wit Imelda Marcos in da shoe dept.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later friendz, off to Deepstep for my mandatory meeting.
> 
> 
> Good day all !!



Later, Hoss!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You wash 3 pairs of socks at a time?   Trying to overload the machine or what?




No I didn't say that !!!!!!

I think that I am going to mix in some 90 proof "spirits" with my next cup of coffee now!!!!

You guys just wait until your spouse goes on strike and then YOU will have to do all of the washing, cleaning, cutting the grass, buy all of the groceries, pay all of the household bills, and then hope that you have time to kick back and relax while you are holding on tight to a bottle of "Ripple" !!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2015)

merning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

howdy folks........how ya feeling; HFH?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> howdy folks........how ya feeling; HFH?



Less like im dead?
WEnt to a different doc yesterday.  had a fever of 102.3 she wouldnt even look at me.  Told me to go to the ER and get bloodwork done...   NOpe.. i went home popped some Advil Pms and went to sleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning, last post , lock her down


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Less like im dead?
> WEnt to a different doc yesterday.  had a fever of 102.3 she wouldnt even look at me.  Told me to go to the ER and get bloodwork done...   NOpe.. i went home popped some Advil Pms and went to sleep



Thats showing them


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

you got her real good; nancy!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

i need to lock this one down


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

git


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

You didnt lock it Homo3, its still open


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

crap......let me try it again


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

still open


----------

